# Manifestazione no Green Pass 9 ottobre 2021. Video.



## admin (9 Ottobre 2021)

MIgliaia di persone in piazza a Roma per manifestare contro l'obbligo di Green Pass

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## gabri65 (9 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> MIgliaia di persone in piazza a Roma per manifestare contro l'obbligo di Green Pass
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



'Ste cose andavano fatte molto ma molto tempo fa, e molto più pesantemente, prima che il paese venisse fagocitato dal degrado. Ormai è tardi, il paese è andato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> 'Ste cose andavano fatte molto ma molto tempo fa, e molto più pesantemente, prima che il paese venisse fagocitato dal degrado. Ormai è tardi, il paese è andato.


Per me non è ancora tardi. Dipende tutto da come andrà il 15 ottobre, se si bloccano settori chiave qualcosa si smuove


----------



## gabri65 (9 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me non è ancora tardi. Dipende tutto da come andrà il 15 ottobre, se si bloccano settori chiave qualcosa si smuove



Mah, mi auguro che sia come dici te.

Ma temo che alla fine verrà fatto apparire tutto come l'ennesima dimostrazione di come il paese è percorso dalla violenza fascista, spaccando ancora di più gli animi e sortendo il risultato opposto. Questa gente verrà bollata come generatrice di vairus e morte, tranquillo.

Comunque la mia considerazione era molto generica. I palazzi dovevano essere messi a ferro e fuoco quando ormai era chiaro che la classe politica non era più in grado di fare il bene del paese, ed è una cosa che è successa decine di anni or sono.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, mi auguro che sia come dici te.
> 
> Ma temo che alla fine verrà fatto apparire tutto come l'ennesima dimostrazione di come il paese è percorso dalla violenza fascista, spaccando ancora di più gli animi e sortendo il risultato opposto. Questa gente verrà bollata come generatrice di vairus e morte, tranquillo.
> 
> Comunque la mia considerazione era molto generica. I palazzi dovevano essere messi a ferro e fuoco quando ormai era chiaro che la classe politica non era più in grado di fare il bene del paese, ed è una cosa che è successa decine di anni or sono.



Repubblica sta già pompando con titoloni su Forza Nuova al corteo.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Repubblica sta già pompando con titoloni su Forza Nuova al corteo.



Ecco, uno dei primi posti dove iniziare a far venire giù tutto, senza evacuazione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Ottobre 2021)

Purtroppo sta diventando piuttosto pericoloso, scene non proprio bellissime


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2021)

Avevamo pronosticato un ottobre caldissimo. Eccolo

Ed è solo l'antipasto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Ottobre 2021)

Attenzione attenzione,il PD,partito demente ha parlato : "E' fascismo"


----------



## kekkopot (9 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Attenzione attenzione,il PD,partito demente ha parlato : "E' fascismo"


Scontatissimo.


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Attenzione attenzione,il PD,partito demente ha parlato : "E' fascismo"


Beh, se ti aspettavi qualcosa di intelligente dal PD...


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2021)

direi che le loro energie potrebbero incanalarle in qualcosa di un po' più utile.
diciamo che non farebbero fatica ecco. per me fanno la figura dei babbei e non fanno altro che regalare voti alla sinistra, dato che questa manifestazione così stupida è accostata naturalmente alla destra.................


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> direi che le loro energie potrebbero incanalarle in qualcosa di un po' più utile.
> diciamo che non farebbero fatica ecco. per me fanno la figura dei babbei e non fanno altro che regalare voti alla sinistra, dato che questa manifestazione così stupida è accostata naturalmente alla destra.................



Perchè una manifestazione dovrebbe essere stupida ?
Ci sono persone di destra,di sinistra,vaccinate e non vaccinate,tutte accomunate dall'essere contro quella porcata del green pass (tra l'altro non è una manifestazione solo italiana,in questo momento è in corso un'altra manifestazione in Francia,sempre contro il gp)

Poi se la gente non ha una propria testa per pensare,beh,che regalino pure il proprio voto a chi riesce meglio a fare un bel lavaggio del cervello generale 

L'unica cosa stupida è stata quella di tentare l'ingresso nella sede della cgil.
Ma quelli che l'hanno fatto non sono certo manifestanti,ma hanno un nome e un cognome...


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Ottobre 2021)

Se tante manifestazioni civili rimandono inascoltate, trovo che sia abbastanza logico che prima o poi diventino violente, soprattutto in un caso del genere con violazione di diritti fondamentali della persona.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Ottobre 2021)

Sto guardando la diretta della manifestazione.
Ci sta una ragazza bionda che tra 1 pò farà una brutta fine  

O la porteranno via in ambulanza per via di qualche coccolone/malore vario,oppure sarà portata via dalla polizia


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2021)

Ho visto al TG1 che hanno distrutto anche la sede della CGIL. LOL. Qui si sta facendo sul serio.


----------



## Walker (9 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Attenzione attenzione,il PD,partito demente ha parlato : "E' fascismo"


Bisogna trasferire tutti gli appartenenti al Partito dei Dementi in Nord Corea, con biglietto di sola andata.


----------



## David Drills (9 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Attenzione attenzione,il PD,partito demente ha parlato : "E' fascismo"


Beh, in un certo senso lo è. Gente stufa della situazione, magari un po' ignorante, pronta a tutto, che ricorre alla violenza per farsi sentire. E' esattamente la definizione di fascismo, manca solo un leader.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Ottobre 2021)

Non devono rompere le palle alla gente normale, spaccando macchine, vetrine o robe così.
E no alla violenza fisica dove ci si fa male.

Ma spaccare un po' di roba a Palazzo Chigi o negli altri palazzi dei politici, indipendentemente dalla motivazione, di certo male non fa.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Beh, in un certo senso lo è. Gente stufa della situazione, magari un po' ignorante, pronta a tutto, che ricorre alla violenza per farsi sentire. E' esattamente la definizione di fascismo, manca solo un leader.



Quindi i palestinesi sono tutti fascisti, insomma. E pure i partigiani, quando combattevano il nemico.

Dopo questa, le ho sentite proprio tutte, guarda.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (9 Ottobre 2021)

Favorevole a queste proteste, finalmente qualcuno si sta svegliando.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Ottobre 2021)

Pare di essere in diretta dall'Afganistan 
Bello quando hanno lanciato i lacrimogeni e....un manifestante glie l'ha rilanciato contro

Ora è il turno degli idranti


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non devono rompere le palle alla gente normale, spaccando macchine, vetrine o robe così.
> E no alla violenza fisica dove ci si fa male.
> 
> Ma spaccare un po' di roba a Palazzo Chigi o negli altri palazzi dei politici, indipendentemente dalla motivazione, di certo male non fa.


dovrebbero spaccare le teste giuste, non le cose sbagliate.
e farlo nel nome della giustizia avrebbe un senso, nel nome del green pass diventa una cosa ridicola e passano solo per scemi.
la sinistra si lecca i baffi con sta roba.


----------



## David Drills (9 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quindi i palestinesi sono tutti fascisti, insomma. E pure i partigiani, quando combattevano il nemico.
> 
> Dopo questa, le ho sentite proprio tutte, guarda.


La differenza mio caro Gabri è che quelli che citi dall'altra patte avevano gente che sparava. I fascisti se la sono sempre presa con i più deboli, spesso con il benestare delle forze dell'ordine. Un branco di bulletti senza cervello e senza qualità che da sempre si piscia addosso quando di fronte ha qualcosa di diverso da un debole. Leggiti il primo libro di Scurati, per vedere qualche analogia...


----------



## Andris (9 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dovrebbero spaccare le teste giuste, non le cose sbagliate.
> e farlo nel nome della giustizia avrebbe un senso, nel nome del green pass diventa una cosa ridicola e passano solo per scemi.
> la sinistra si lecca i baffi con sta roba.


gli sprovveduti sono quelli che trattano i temi con sufficienza non comprendendo il quadro generale.
ormai è stato esplicitato in tutti i modi come sia un provvedimento privo di qualunque base scientifica, persino alle conferenze in diretta al Senato da ricercatori e professori, eppure fanno finta di niente grazie alla connivenza del popolino a cui interessa solo voltare pagina il prima possibile totalmente depensanti

ci sono pure i comunisti in piazza se è per questo...presentare un certificato per andare a studiare o lavorare dovrebbe unire tutti, senza il quale viene privato di diritti costituzionali della parte intoccabile della Costituzione, non è una questione ideologica


----------



## David Drills (9 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> gli sprovveduti sono quelli che trattano i temi con sufficienza non comprendendo il quadro generale.
> ormai è stato esplicitato in tutti i modi come sia un provvedimento privo di qualunque base scientifica, persino alle conferenze in diretta al Senato da ricercatori e professori, eppure fanno finta di niente grazie alla connivenza del popolino a cui interessa solo voltare pagina il prima possibile totalmente depensanti


Cosa è stato dimostrato? Che non basta il green pass per essere sicuri di non contagiare il prossimo? Ma ancora siamo a questi livelli ragazzi? E' chiaro o no che questa cosa la stanno facendo per convincere gli irriducibili del novax a farsi sto vaccino? Che il vaccino abbia funzionato e che GRAZIE A NOI CHE LO ABBIAMO FATTO stiamo tutti vivendo una vita più o meno normale siamo tutti d'accordo spero...


----------



## Andris (9 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Cosa è stato dimostrato? Che non basta il green pass per essere sicuri di non contagiare il prossimo? Ma ancora siamo a questi livelli ragazzi? E' chiaro o no che questa cosa la stanno facendo per convincere gli irriducibili del novax a farsi sto vaccino? Che il vaccino abbia funzionato e che GRAZIE A NOI CHE LO ABBIAMO FATTO stiamo tutti vivendo una vita più o meno normale siamo tutti d'accordo spero...


che non serve il green pass, non che non basta.
non è condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente, come si dice in matematica.
non è affatto necessario


----------



## David Drills (9 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> che non serve il green pass, non che non basta.
> non è condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente, come si dice in matematica.
> non è affatto necessario


Serve per farlo fare a tutti. La cosa ridicola è che la gente non se lo voglia fare e che per questo debba esserci un obbligo di fatto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Cosa è stato dimostrato? Che non basta il green pass per essere sicuri di non contagiare il prossimo? Ma ancora siamo a questi livelli ragazzi? E' chiaro o no che questa cosa la stanno facendo per convincere gli irriducibili del novax a farsi sto vaccino? Che il vaccino abbia funzionato e che GRAZIE A NOI CHE LO ABBIAMO FATTO stiamo tutti vivendo una vita più o meno normale siamo tutti d'accordo spero...


L'Italia ha raggiunto l'80% di popolazione over 12 vaccinata.
Altri stati con molti meno vaccinati hanno già tolto molte limitazioni.
Noi invece tra qualche giorno le aumenteremo,perchè il "potere" piace.




> Serve per farlo fare a tutti. La cosa ridicola è che la gente non se lo voglia fare e che per questo debba esserci un obbligo di fatto.



E questa cosa è ancora più ridicola.
Tutti,che barzelletta


----------



## Andris (9 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Serve per farlo fare a tutti. La cosa ridicola è che la gente non se lo voglia fare e che per questo debba esserci un obbligo di fatto.


non è affatto ridicolo, hanno legiferato sull'aborto al grido "il corpo è mio e decido io".
non è che il corpo diventa improvvisamente patrimonio della comunità perchè c'è un'infezione in atto.

la cosa semmai inquietante non è tanto che chi ha in tasca questo lasciapassare verde faccia spallucce, bensì che non si legga quanto accade in tanti paesi con dati di vaccinazione infimi rispetto all'Italia.
sai che ci sono tanti ma tanti paesi che vivono con meno restrizioni di noi pur avendo molti meno vaccinati ?
hai una spiegazione per questo paradosso, dal tuo punto di vista, o ti limiti a inchinarti per il Dio Vaccino senza porti domande ?
prima di scrivere in maiuscolo vai a informarti e scoprirai persone in stati con 25% di vaccini che vivono più normalmente di te all'80%


----------



## gabri65 (9 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> La differenza mio caro Gabri è che quelli che citi dall'altra patte avevano gente che sparava. I fascisti se la sono sempre presa con i più deboli, spesso con il benestare delle forze dell'ordine. Un branco di bulletti senza cervello e senza qualità che da sempre si piscia addosso quando di fronte ha qualcosa di diverso da un debole. Leggiti il primo libro di Scurati, per vedere qualche analogia...


Sì, grazie del consiglio, amico.

Intanto è il governo che c'ha le forze dell'ordine dalla propria parte, e non mi sembra certo più debole di questi disperati. Inutile dipingerli come una forza reazionaria il cui scopo è conquistare la nazione. Questa è gente che si è sentita lesa nei diritti, e né tu né me abbiamo il diritto di criticare, a parte i metodi ovviamente esasperati che accadono normalmente pure negli scontri tra tifoserie. Questa non è gente che si è alzata una mattina e si è scoperta con la vocazione al colpo di stato.

Secondo la tua logica, il massimo della rimostranza è usare solo un altoparlante con più wattaggio per farsi sentire meglio. Tutti noi vorremmo discutere senza usare violenza, ma guarda un po', purtroppo non funziona, in special modo contro i regimi fascisti. Questi rivoltosi non hanno dall'altra parte degli angioletti senza macchia, eh.

Io cercherò di leggere codesto libro, ma tu rivedi quello che hai asserito, se ti va, consiglio mio stavolta.


----------



## Sam (9 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Beh, in un certo senso lo è. Gente stufa della situazione, magari un po' ignorante, pronta a tutto, che ricorre alla violenza per farsi sentire. E' esattamente la definizione di fascismo, manca solo un leader.


Semmai è la tua personale definizione di fascismo, dettata per lo più dalla non-conoscenza del fenomeno stesso.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (9 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Beh, in un certo senso lo è. Gente stufa della situazione, magari un po' ignorante, pronta a tutto, che ricorre alla violenza per farsi sentire. E' esattamente la definizione di fascismo, manca solo un leader.


Mamma mia, non ci credi nemmeno tu a queste cose. Le proteste proprio le odiate con tutti voi stessi.


----------



## Sam (9 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> La differenza mio caro Gabri è che quelli che citi dall'altra patte avevano gente che sparava. *I fascisti se la sono sempre presa con i più deboli, spesso con il benestare delle forze dell'ordine. Un branco di bulletti senza cervello e senza qualità che da sempre si piscia addosso quando di fronte ha qualcosa di diverso da un debole.* Leggiti il primo libro di Scurati, per vedere qualche analogia...


Che ammasso di luoghi comuni.
Smettila di parlare di fascismo, per favore. Fai un favore a te stesso, e limitati a parlare di quello che sai. Ammesso che ci sia qualcosa.


----------



## Kaw (9 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Cosa è stato dimostrato? Che non basta il green pass per essere sicuri di non contagiare il prossimo? Ma ancora siamo a questi livelli ragazzi? E' chiaro o no che questa cosa la stanno facendo per convincere gli irriducibili del novax a farsi sto vaccino? Che il vaccino abbia funzionato e che GRAZIE A NOI CHE LO ABBIAMO FATTO stiamo tutti vivendo una vita più o meno normale siamo tutti d'accordo spero...


Qui state parlando di impedire l'accesso al lavoro, diritto fondante della Nostra Costituzione che tanto vi piace citare quando fa più comodo, sulla base di un trattamento sanitario non obbligatorio, indi per cui non esiste alcuna legge che obblighi a sottoporsi a tale trattamento, e di conseguenza sulla base di nessuna violazione si impedisce l'esercizio del più basilare diritto sancito dalla Carta.
Se tutto questo vi appare normale io alzo le mani...


----------



## evideon (9 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Ottobre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Favorevole a queste proteste, finalmente qualcuno si sta svegliando.


E vallo a dire a chi ha perso la macchina o si è trovato il negozio sfasciato. 
Favorevole alla libertà di manifestare ma rompere tutto così è da ignoranti. 
Vai e manifesta a pallazzo Chigi, cosa c’entrano altri liberi cittadini ? Operai o semplici lavoratori.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Ottobre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> .



.

Non capisco cosa ci sia di difficile da capire che dal 15 ottobre,AL CONTRARIO DI OGNI ALTRA NAZIONE,qui ,nonostante i contagi siano in diminuzione,nonostante le morti siano in diminuzione e nonostante la platea dell'80% di over 12 vaccinati,IN ITALIA per lavorare sarà necessario lo stupido Green Pass.

Ripeto,non per divertirsi,ma per lavorare,per portare a casa il pane.

Ma attenzione,non lo si userà per ragione scientifiche,per prevenire contagi o altro,ma semplicemente per usarlo come strumento di coercizione.
Se a voi questi metodi simil-mafiosi vanno bene,se vi piace essere ricattati per vivere,allora comprate la vasellina.
Perchè cedendo anche a questo ricatto si creerà un precedente pericolosissimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> gli sprovveduti sono quelli che trattano i temi con sufficienza non comprendendo il quadro generale.
> ormai è stato esplicitato in tutti i modi come sia un provvedimento privo di qualunque base scientifica, persino alle conferenze in diretta al Senato da ricercatori e professori, eppure fanno finta di niente grazie alla connivenza del popolino a cui interessa solo voltare pagina il prima possibile totalmente depensanti
> 
> ci sono pure i comunisti in piazza se è per questo...presentare un certificato per andare a studiare o lavorare dovrebbe unire tutti, senza il quale viene privato di diritti costituzionali della parte intoccabile della Costituzione, non è una questione ideologica


ma cosa vuoi esplicare che per aver ragione dici che il cielo è rosa e gli asini volano...
guarda non entrerò ancora in un dibattito sul fatto se è utile vaccinarsi o meno, o prima ancora se il lockdown è utile o meno. i fatti sono evidenti ma tu continuerai a negare fino alla morte inventando come sempre situazioni che non esistono.

dico solo che fare certi tipi di proteste per il green pass è un lavoro da idioti, ma questo rimane un parere personale ovviamente.
è come se il milan in epoca calciopoli si fosse lamentato come un matto perchè gli mettevano un partita alle 18 anzichè alle 21 e poi non si fosse lamentato per tutte le partite che gli rubavano gli arbitri da sotto al naso.
spero di aver reso l'idea.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E vallo a dire a chi ha perso la macchina o si è trovato il negozio sfasciato.
> Favorevole alla libertà di manifestare ma rompere tutto così è da ignoranti.
> Vai e manifesta a pallazzo Chigi, cosa c’entrano altri liberi cittadini ? Operai o semplici lavoratori.


Concordo. 

Diciamo però che in ogni manifestazione, ci sono degli infiltrati che ne approfittano per fare casini ed i telegiornali del patronato si sfregano le mani, così etichettano tutti come fasci e via dicendo dequalificando la buona fede della protesta.


----------



## David Drills (9 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non credo.
> Sono semplicemente persone che sono state attirate (con l'inganno,con le bugie e con tutti gli organi di stampa conniventi) dalla parte dell'oppressore.
> 
> Non capisco cosa ci sia di difficile da capire che dal 15 ottobre,AL CONTRARIO DI OGNI ALTRA NAZIONE,qui ,nonostante i contagi siano in diminuzione,nonostante le morti siano in diminuzione e nonostante la platea dell'80% di over 12 vaccinati,IN ITALIA per lavorare sarà necessario lo stupido Green Pass.
> ...


Semplicemente, NOI il vaccino ce lo siamo fatti perchè è giusto farlo, per spirito di comunità. A me dispiace essere definito oppressore, quando semplicemente ho accettato i (pochissimi) rischi del vaccino a vantaggio di tutti, anche di quelli che oggi spaccano roba a Roma, e soprattutto dei loro anziani.
Vogliamo dire che anche da vaccinati ALCUNI si ammalano o contagiano? Benissimo, ma la maggior parte permettono A TUTTI di fare una vita normale.
Chi non fa il vaccino anteponendo la propria libertà al bene comune io non l'apprezzo. Chi in nome di questa libertà fa guerriglia la disprezzo. Chi come voi la giustifica, non la capisco.
Come direbbe Filippo Inzaghi, spiaze.

@Divoratore Di Stelle aggiungo una cosa: secondo me al governo hanno il terrore di un'impennata dei contagi in inverno, con conseguenti chiusure come l'anno scorso. E' vero quello che dici tu che ci sono pochi contagi in questo momento, ma l'anno scorso in questo periodo erano ancora meno. Quindi attenzione. Concludo dicendo che dici un'inesattezza, non è richiesto il green pass per lavorare, è richiesto essere vaccinati o dimostrare a tuo carico di non essere infetto per fare praticamente qualunque cosa.


----------



## David Drills (9 Ottobre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Qui state parlando di impedire l'accesso al lavoro, diritto fondante della Nostra Costituzione che tanto vi piace citare quando fa più comodo, sulla base di un trattamento sanitario non obbligatorio, indi per cui non esiste alcuna legge che obblighi a sottoporsi a tale trattamento, e di conseguenza sulla base di nessuna violazione si impedisce l'esercizio del più basilare diritto sancito dalla Carta.
> Se tutto questo vi appare normale io alzo le mani...


Per le vaccinazioni nei bambini hanno tolto anche il diritto ad andare a scuola, se è per quello.

Continuate pure a citare la costituzione... secondo cui la Repubblica tutela la salute come fondamentale diritto dell'individuo e interesse della collettività. La Repubblica ha scelto il green pass come strumento per applicare questa tutela. Saranno i giudici costituzionali a stabilire se c'è stato un reato, non noi poveri cittadini privi di alcuna competenza in merito.


----------



## David Drills (9 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Diciamo però che in ogni manifestazione, ci sono degli infiltrati che ne approfittano per fare casini ed i telegiornali del patronato si sfregano le mani, così etichettano tutti come fasci e via dicendo dequalificando la buona fede della protesta.


Stessa cosa che succede quando gli anarchici sporcano le manifestazioni delle "anime belle" della sinistra, se è per quello


----------



## Andris (9 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma cosa vuoi esplicare che per aver ragione dici che il cielo è rosa e gli asini volano...
> guarda non entrerò ancora in un dibattito sul fatto se è utile vaccinarsi o meno, o prima ancora se il lockdown è utile o meno. i fatti sono evidenti ma tu continuerai a negare fino alla morte inventando come sempre situazioni che non esistono.
> 
> dico solo che fare certi tipi di proteste per il green pass è un lavoro da idioti, ma questo rimane un parere personale ovviamente.
> ...


sono io che non dovrei replicare a chi ha una limitatissima conoscenza della realtà e butta poche righe con sufficienza, però lo faccio perchè sono abituato a confrontarmi con tutti
anche con le persone che leggono poco come te e aspettano di trovarsi le novità sotto il naso per prenderne atto.

non è per nulla da idioti, visto che si andrà a complicare la vita lavorativa/studentesca e questo per qualcosa che non ha senso.
da idioti semmai è accettarlo supinamente e questo non è un parere personale


----------



## raducioiu (9 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E vallo a dire a chi ha perso la macchina o si è trovato il negozio sfasciato.
> Favorevole alla libertà di manifestare ma rompere tutto così è da ignoranti.
> Vai e manifesta a pallazzo Chigi, cosa c’entrano altri liberi cittadini ? Operai o semplici lavoratori.


Ci sono immagini del genere? Di manifestanti che rompono vetrine e auto?


----------



## David Drills (9 Ottobre 2021)

Intanto sembrerebbe che hanno beccato Roberto Fiore e Giuliano Castellino di Forza Nuova nell'assalto alla CGIL. I soliti "gatto e la volpe" che sfruttano i Pinocchi italiani per i propri interessi.


----------



## evideon (9 Ottobre 2021)

.

@evideon, esprimi le tue opinioni senza etichettare utenti del forum.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Ottobre 2021)

*Rispettare le opinioni di tutti.
Commentate le notizie, non gli utenti.*


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Ottobre 2021)

Orgoglioso di tutti gli italiani che hanno manifestato pacificamente in diverse piazze, non solo Roma. Forse questo paese, grazie a loro, ha ancora qualche speranza.


----------



## evideon (9 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Walker (10 Ottobre 2021)

Non vaccinatevi mi raccomando.
Dentro ci sono la formaldeide che è cancerogena, il grafene con cui poi vi controllano tramite le reti 5g, poi feti abortiti, rene di cane e l'adenoma del macaco.
Moriremo tutti nei prossimi due anni.
Non vaccinatevi.


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2021)

spesso mi chiedo quando leggo i conformisti, categoria che mi disgusta come poche, cosa succederebbe in un confronto vivendo in stati stranieri da non cittadini italiani.
si ammirerebbe qualcosa fatto solo in un paese straniero (l'Italia, solitamente non ammirato per la politica all'estero) oppure si riterrebbe ottimale quanto fatto nel paese di residenza ?
quanto incide la propria storia nell'accettare tutto questo ?
per me queste sono posizioni nate qui perchè siamo in una cappa totale dove le voci contrarie trovano poco spazio nella narrazione diffusa quotidianamente, allora ogni abuso tutto sommato non fa notizia perchè il fine giustifica i mezzi se non addirittura in quanto siamo abituati ad una sequela di abusi che neanche ci facciamo così tanto caso.


----------



## raducioiu (10 Ottobre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Non vaccinatevi mi raccomando.
> Dentro ci sono la formaldeide che è cancerogena, il grafene con cui poi vi controllano tramite le reti 5g, poi feti abortiti, rene di cane e l'adenoma del macaco.
> Moriremo tutti nei prossimi due anni.
> Non vaccinatevi.


Simpatici questi post. Se vuoi vai a fare questa ironia all'Ospedale Santa Chiara di Pisa dove un quindicenne da due settimane è ricoverato dopo Pfizer.
O al cimitero di Trepuzzi dove hanno seppellito giorni fa una quattordicenne. O a Bastiglia dove riposa la povera Giulia stroncata dopo Pfizer il mese scorso.

Se ti piace viaggiare puoi andare a visitare cimiteri o orbitori a Sonoma County, in California o in Belgio, Francia e Slovenia. Così puoi rincuorare con queste battute le famiglie di diversi minorenni morti per il vaccino.


----------



## Walker (10 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Simpatici questi post. Se vuoi vai a fare questa ironia all'Ospedale Santa Chiara di Pisa dove un quindicenne da due settimane è ricoverato dopo Pfizer.
> O al cimitero di Trepuzzi dove hanno seppellito giorni fa una quattordicenne. O a Bastiglia dove riposa la povera Giulia stroncata dopo Pfizer il mese scorso.
> 
> Se ti piace viaggiare puoi andare a visitare cimiteri o orbitori a Sonoma County, in California o in Belgio, Francia e Slovenia. Così puoi rincuorare con queste battute le famiglie di diversi minorenni morti per il vaccino.


Non serve andare oltreoceano o all'estero.
E nemmeno fare le ricerche su quanti purtroppo abbiano subito gravi effetti collaterali per il vaccino.
Tanto le percentuali non credo ti interessino.
Piuttosto, vai tu a farti un giro nella bergamasca, a parlare con le centinaia di famiglie che hanno perso i propri cari, senza nemmeno poterli vedere una volta isolati in ospedale.


----------



## raducioiu (10 Ottobre 2021)

> Piuttosto, vai tu a farti un giro nella bergamasca, a parlare con le centinaia di famiglie che hanno perso i propri cari, senza nemmeno poterli vedere una volta isolati in ospedale


Non ho mai schernito chi si ammala o teme il virus (rientro nella seconda categoria).
Non sono tra quelli che negavano la pericolosità del virus e che hanno contribuito alla sua diffusione nella prima metà del 2020 sostenendo che non era facile il contagio, che non si dovevan indossare mascherine e che morivan solo i vecchi con tante patologie; chi lo sosteneva è anzi ancora al suo posto al Governo, al Ministero della Salute, nel comitato tecnico scientifico o nei talk show televisivi e ora si dedica alla propaganda pro-vaccino e alla sua cieca imposizione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Non ho mai schernito chi si ammala o teme il virus (rientro nella seconda categoria).
> Non sono tra quelli che negavano la pericolosità del virus e che hanno contribuito alla sua diffusione nella prima metà del 2020 sostenendo che non era facile il contagio, che non si dovevan indossare mascherine e che morivan solo i vecchi con tante patologie; chi lo sosteneva è anzi ancora al suo posto al Governo, al Ministero della Salute, nel comitato tecnico scientifico o nei talk show televisivi e ora si dedica alla propaganda pro-vaccino e alla sua cieca imposizione.



Ricordiamo il grandioso spot governativo. 









Non è affatto facile il contagio



Lo spot istituzionale del Governo italiano, recitato dall'attore Michele Mirabella, contro il virus SARS-CoV-2.Il video, pubblicato sul canale ufficiale YouT...





www.youtube.com





Ora invece c'è lo spot sul vaccino...


----------



## danjr (10 Ottobre 2021)

Attualmente la situazione è meglio dello scorso anno, volenti o nolenti il vaccino sta funzionando e il green pass, pur non essendo uno strumento esente da critica, da una qualche forma di sicurezza maggiore. Quindi se non volete vaccinatevi, tamponatevi, chiedete che sia gratuito, ma allo stato attuale combattere contro il vaccino è come combattere contro i mulini a vento


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> E' vero quello che dici tu che ci sono pochi contagi in questo momento, ma l'anno scorso in questo periodo erano ancora meno.


In realtà, rispetto all’anno scorso, abbiamo circa la metà dei casi col triplo dei test e , per di più, con trend in discesa(l’anno scorso era in salita) e con meno restrizioni. Quindi direi che al momento i vaccini stiano facendo egregiamente il loro lavoro. E mi sembra che le decisioni stiano andando nella direzione di ridurre ulteriormente le limitazioni.
Unica incognita è la durata dell’efficacia del vaccino. Io penso che non ci sarà un riacutizzarsi della pandemia, ma ovviamente non ho certezze.

Sul green pass, come hai scritto, è ovviamente solo uno strumento per imporre l’obbligo mascherato. Io avrei voluto un obbligo vero e proprio sin dall’inizio, compatibilmente con le dosi disponibili.
Penso poi che siano state sbagliate le modalità. Una persona che si vaccinasse con la prima dose oggi, non sarebbe “in regola” per il 15. E allora diventa una misura dal sapore sanzionatorio che punisce chi non si sia attivato prima per compiere un’azione che comunque non era obbligatoria. Ho dubbi sul fatto che ciò sia giuridicamente legittimo.
Detto questo, la presenza anche di soggetti violenti dovrebbe essere criticata in primis da chi ha partecipato pacificamente alle manifestazioni per esprimere idee, sicuramente scientificamente infondate, ma comunque rientranti nel diritto d’espressione(al contrario delle idee propagandate da movimento neofascisti che si collano al di fuori del patrimonio comune di cultura e civiltà e, pertanto, non possono e non devono essere tutelati dalla libertà di espressione).


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Ottobre 2021)

Draghi, Letta e simili hanno deciso di usare il covid come arma politica per isolare gli avversari politici, per affermare atti di potere governativo, per dividere le persone in categorie, per creare buoni e cattivi, per discriminare, il tutto in nome di un provvedimento non sanitario.
La violenza l'hanno innescata loro

Il green pass è un atto liberticida, vessatorio, un puro attentato al lavoro e al tessuto sociale.


----------



## numero 3 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E vallo a dire a chi ha perso la macchina o si è trovato il negozio sfasciato.
> Favorevole alla libertà di manifestare ma rompere tutto così è da ignoranti.
> Vai e manifesta a pallazzo Chigi, cosa c’entrano altri liberi cittadini ? Operai o semplici lavoratori.


Sono settimane che protestiamo in modo pacifico, purtroppo la gente è stanca e si sente presa per il " naso"...Ogni tanto qualcuno perde la bussola e può succedere questo ma sinceramente visto il silenzio dello Stato e visto la censura TV questo forse era l'unico messaggio possibile


----------



## numero 3 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Non serve andare oltreoceano o all'estero.
> E nemmeno fare le ricerche su quanti purtroppo abbiano subito gravi effetti collaterali per il vaccino.
> Tanto le percentuali non credo ti interessino.
> Piuttosto, vai tu a farti un giro nella bergamasca, a parlare con le centinaia di famiglie che hanno perso i propri cari, senza nemmeno poterli vedere una volta isolati in ospedale.


Vivo in provincia di Bg e sinceramente i morti di Covid alla fine sono amici degli amici...o persone già con pregressi problemi, io e mia figlia abbiamo fatto il covid in piena pandemia e mia figlia è stata anche ricoverata in isolamento ma né è uscita con una degenza normale.
Ti ricordo che i camion con le bare non erano piene fino all'orlo di casse...ne contenevano max 3....e alcune erano vuoti ( conosco personalmente militari addetti al trasporto).


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Vivo in provincia di Bg e sinceramente i morti di Covid alla fine sono amici degli amici...o persone già con pregressi problemi, io e mia figlia abbiamo fatto il covid in piena pandemia e mia figlia è stata anche ricoverata in isolamento ma né è uscita con una degenza normale.
> Ti ricordo che i camion con le bare non erano piene fino all'orlo di casse...ne contenevano max 3....e alcune erano vuoti ( conosco personalmente militari addetti al trasporto).


Che poi, diffondere quelle scene in tv è stato veramente di cattivissimo gusto. Cosa non si fa per fare terrorismo alla povera gente.


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Draghi, Letta e simili hanno deciso di usare il covid come arma politica per isolare gli avversari politici, per affermare atti di potere governativo, per dividere le persone in categorie, per creare buoni e cattivi, per discriminare, il tutto in nome di un provvedimento non sanitario.
> La violenza l'hanno innescata loro
> 
> Il green pass è un atto liberticida, vessatorio, un puro attentato al lavoro e al tessuto sociale. Va combattuto


Basterebbe imporre la laurea per quello che dici tu, se non hai un'istruzione adeguata non lavori. Qui basta farsi una punturina per fare contenti questi maledetti oppressori...

(prima che vi inalberate: è una battuta, ovvio che non sono d'accordo e penso che la maggior parte dei laureati siano **********)


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Ottobre 2021)

"attacco alla DEMOCRAZIA" HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Sono settimane che protestiamo in modo pacifico, purtroppo la gente è stanca e si sente presa per il " naso"...Ogni tanto qualcuno perde la bussola e può succedere questo ma sinceramente visto il silenzio dello Stato e visto la censura TV questo forse era l'unico messaggio possibile


No beh, auto e vetrine dei negozi non erano da colpire, indipendentemente da tutto, era tutto piuttosto pacifico, da un momento all'altro son partiti i botti ed é iniziata la guerriglia, tanto che molti se la son data a gambe. Se c'era qualcosa da radere al suolo erano senato parlamento e cgil non i negozi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Sono settimane che protestiamo in modo pacifico, purtroppo la gente è stanca e si sente presa per il " naso"...Ogni tanto qualcuno perde la bussola e può succedere questo ma sinceramente visto il silenzio dello Stato e visto la censura TV questo forse era l'unico messaggio possibile


Vai vai, vallo a dire a chi ha perso la macchina o il negozio o il motorino. Gente normalissima che ha perso tutto, senti cosa ti rispondono.
Per manifestare per la tua libertà è giusto danneggiare un altro cittadino ? 
che razza di ragionamento è ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> No beh, auto e vetrine dei negozi non erano da colpire, indipendentemente da tutto, era tutto piuttosto pacifico, da un momento all'altro son partiti i botti ed é iniziata la guerriglia, tanto che molti se la son data a gambe. Se c'era qualcosa da radere al suolo erano senato parlamento e cgil non i negozi.


Quello intendo, che cavolo c’entra la gente normale ? Vai a pretesta civilmente sotto al parlamento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Vivo in provincia di Bg e sinceramente i morti di Covid alla fine sono amici degli amici...o persone già con pregressi problemi, io e mia figlia abbiamo fatto il covid in piena pandemia e mia figlia è stata anche ricoverata in isolamento ma né è uscita con una degenza normale.
> Ti ricordo che i camion con le bare non erano piene fino all'orlo di casse...ne contenevano max 3....e alcune erano vuoti ( conosco personalmente militari addetti al trasporto).



   

Poi c’è Bill Gates che ci controlla con il 5G.
Colpa mia che cerco anche di ragionare con un negazionista.


----------



## Sam (10 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Vivo in provincia di Bg e sinceramente i morti di Covid alla fine sono amici degli amici...o persone già con pregressi problemi, io e mia figlia abbiamo fatto il covid in piena pandemia e mia figlia è stata anche ricoverata in isolamento ma né è uscita con una degenza normale.
> Ti ricordo che i camion con le bare non erano piene fino all'orlo di casse...ne contenevano max 3....e alcune erano vuoti ( conosco personalmente militari addetti al trasporto).


Quoto, vivo nella bergamasca anch’io, e posso confermare parola per parola quanto detto.
Quelle scene in TV erano ridicole tanto quanto i video che giravano su Whatsapp, che mostravano fantomatiche corsie di ospedale piene di sacchi per cadaveri.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quello intendo, che cavolo c’entra la gente normale ? Vai a pretesta civilmente sotto al parlamento.


Su questo la penso esattamente come te, ci mancherebbe


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Sono settimane che protestiamo in modo pacifico, purtroppo la gente è stanca e si sente presa per il " naso"...Ogni tanto qualcuno perde la bussola e può succedere questo ma sinceramente visto il silenzio dello Stato e visto la censura TV questo forse era l'unico messaggio possibile


Quella del crearsi nemici immaginari è una delle tecniche più antiche del mondo per darsi forza(“il rumore dei nemici” per dirla alla Mourinho). La realtà è che non c’è nessun complotto, nessuna censura: non vi si fila nessuno perché siete una nettissima minoranza nel Paese. 
Ricorrere alla violenza, oltre a denotare scarsa qualità delle argomentazioni(che pure ci sarebbero sulla questione green pass) non vi farà certo diventare maggioranza, sebbene alcuni nostalgici vorrebbero che così fosse.


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Poi c’è Bill Gates che ci controlla con il 5G.
> Colpa mia che cerco anche di ragionare con un negazionista.


Più che altro tradurre il mondo paragonandolo esclusivamente alle proprie esperienze è un caratteristico segno di...?


----------



## Walker (10 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Vivo in provincia di Bg e sinceramente i morti di Covid alla fine sono amici degli amici...o persone già con pregressi problemi, io e mia figlia abbiamo fatto il covid in piena pandemia e mia figlia è stata anche ricoverata in isolamento ma né è uscita con una degenza normale.
> Ti ricordo che i camion con le bare non erano piene fino all'orlo di casse...ne contenevano max 3....e alcune erano vuoti ( conosco personalmente militari addetti al trasporto).


I complottisti sono ovunque, anche nelle zone che sono state più colpite.
Questo post ne è la chiara dimostrazione.
Credo non ci sia bisogno di commentare.


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quella del crearsi nemici immaginari è una delle tecniche più antiche del mondo per darsi forza(“il rumore dei nemici” per dirla alla Mourinho). La realtà è che non c’è nessun complotto, nessuna censura: non vi si fila nessuno perché siete una nettissima minoranza nel Paese.
> Ricorrere alla violenza, oltre a denotare scarsa qualità delle argomentazioni(che pure ci sarebbero sulla questione green pass) non vi farà certo diventare maggioranza, sebbene alcuni nostalgici vorrebbero che così fosse.


8,3 milioni di persone secondo te sono pochi ?
a cui sommare gli under 12 esclusi dal rituale salvifico e vedi a che cifra arrivi solo in Italia.
ricordati sempre che nei vaccinati tantissimi lo hanno fatto per non essere rotti le scatole ulteriormente, non perchè convinti della bontà di quanto stessero facendo il che significa che in paesi con governi meno assetati di ritorsioni non si sarebbero vaccinati vedi Svezia giusto per fare un esempio dove nessuno ha pressato h24, e questi non lo rifaranno ogni tot. mesi.
avere i ******* va bene se fanno "la cosa giusta" evidentemente


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> 8,3 milioni di persone secondo te sono pochi ?
> a cui sommare gli under 12 esclusi dal rituale salvifico e vedi a che cifra arrivi solo in Italia.
> ricordati sempre che nei vaccinati tantissimi lo hanno fatto per non essere rotti le scatole ulteriormente, non perchè convinti della bontà di quanto stessero facendo, e questi non lo rifaranno ogni tot. mesi.
> avere i ******* va bene se fanno "la cosa giusta" evidentemente


Scusa ma in un altro post non dicevi che la percentuale di vaccinati in Italia superava l'80% o qualcosa del genere? Non mi tornano i numeri...


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Scusa ma in un altro post non dicevi che la percentuale di vaccinati in Italia superava l'80% o qualcosa del genere? Non mi tornano i numeri...


i numeri non sono i miei, sono stati diffusi dal governo ieri e dal generalissimo Figiuolo in persona

ecco te li riporto:



> "Sono ancora 8.393.051 gli italiani over 12 che non hanno ricevuto alcuna dose del vaccino anti-Covid.
> Si tratta del 15,54% della popolazione vaccinabile.
> Di questi, 2.987.859 sono ultracinquantenni, 3.996.994 nella fascia di età dei 20-49 anni e 1.408.268 in quella dei 12-19 anni."


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> i numeri non sono i miei, sono stati diffusi dal governo ieri e dal generalissimo Figiuolo in persona
> 
> ecco te li riporto:


E allora vedi che è giusto insistere, se 3 milioni di ultracinquantenni ovvero persone a rischio (e che creano a tutti noi il rischio di ulteriori restrizioni) non sono ancora vaccinate? A far bene dovrebbero avere l'obbligo solo loro, ma poi chi li sente per questa ulteriore discriminazione...


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> E allora vedi che è giusto insistere, se 3 milioni di ultracinquantenni ovvero persone a rischio (e che creano a tutti noi il rischio di ulteriori restrizioni) non sono ancora vaccinate? A far bene dovrebbero avere l'obbligo solo loro, ma poi chi li sente per questa ulteriore discriminazione...


non è giusto, perchè non è obbligatorio vaccinarsi per il covid19 e quindi sono tutti uguali dinanzi alla legge.
stai forzando da mesi per qualcosa che non è obbligatorio

tranquillo che vedrai i vecchi e i malati negli ospedali per il covid pure questa stagione invernale.
manca ancora circa un mese da quando rifecero restrizioni l'anno scorso (6 novembre).
il freddo è alle porte


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> E allora vedi che è giusto insistere, se 3 milioni di ultracinquantenni ovvero persone a rischio (e che creano a tutti noi il rischio di ulteriori restrizioni) non sono ancora vaccinate? A far bene dovrebbero avere l'obbligo solo loro, ma poi chi li sente per questa ulteriore discriminazione...



Certo,perchè magari non hanno avuto tempo....no ? Per questo magari estendiamo lo stato d'emergenza fino al 2023,tanto pagliacci come sono (al governo) sarebbero capaci di farlo.

Ancora non è chiaro che milioni di persone NON vogliono farsi iniettare alcun siero magico?
Non è chiaro che non si piegheranno nemmeno di fronte alla porcata del gp,dal momento che il vaccino non è obbligatorio e non si possono mettere dei paletti sul lavoro ?
Fortunatamente la deadline sarà il 31 gennaio 2022,quando lo stato d'emergenza giungerà a scadenza e non sarà più prorogabile.

P.S Divertente che ora il problema siano i 3 milioni di over 50 non vaccinati (con l'80% di popolazione over12 vaccinata) 
Dopo il problema diventeranno gli over 40 non vaccinati.
Poi gli over 30 e infine gli under 12 e gli animali domestici.

Alla fine basta poco per convincere le persone che "quelli" sono i cattivi.
Come era cattivissimo il runner solitario in spiaggia,inseguito da polizia,carabinieri,elicottere e troupe televisiva 

Come ora sono cattivissimi i manifestanti (perchè a loro,governo,giova fare di tutta l'erba un fascio e far passare tutti i manifestanti come violenti e fascisti).


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Scusa ma in un altro post non dicevi che la percentuale di vaccinati in Italia superava l'80% o qualcosa del genere? Non mi tornano i numeri...


“84,68 % della popolazione over 12 con almeno una dose. Report aggiornato al: 10-10-2021 06:12” (sito del governo).
Fortunatamente, come previsto già l’estate scorsa, a breve resteranno solo gli ultimi giapponesi.


----------



## Sam (10 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Poi c’è Bill Gates che ci controlla con il 5G.
> Colpa mia che cerco anche di ragionare con un negazionista.


Ma negazionisti di cosa?
Ma la vogliamo smettere con 'sta storia della pandemia del secolo?
In Italia sono morte 131.274 persone. Di queste, vanno tolte quelle che NON sono morte da COVID, ma a cui non hanno nemmeno fatto l'autopsia e sono state comunque dichiarate come tali. E l'ha confermato anche l'Avvocatura dello Stato, quindi non puoi neanche dire che è frutto di complotti.
Facendo un raffronto con altri paesi europei potremmo anche azzardare un +30 mila di casi in eccesso.

Cioè, mi stai davvero dicendo che il problema è una malattia che ha fatto 100 mila morti in due anni, con una media di 50 mila all'anno? Su circa 60 milioni di abitanti.
'Sto cavolo di COVID, dati alla mano, ha ammazzato quattro gatti, su una base di contagi che, se è vero che addirittura circolasse dal 2019, è MOLTO più vasta dei numeri dichiarati. E renditi conto che nel 2019 eravamo senza restrizioni. Eppure nessuno si è accorto di niente.

100 mila morti in due anni. Ne ammazza di più il diabete, senza nemmeno essere contagioso.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Detto questo, la presenza anche di soggetti violenti dovrebbe essere criticata in primis da chi ha partecipato pacificamente alle manifestazioni per esprimere idee, sicuramente scientificamente infondate, ma comunque rientranti nel diritto d’espressione(*al contrario delle idee propagandate da movimento neofascisti che si collano al di fuori del patrimonio comune di cultura e civiltà e, pertanto, non possono e non devono essere tutelati dalla libertà di espressione*).


Bell'esempio di democrazia. Peccato che la Costituzione e le altre leggi vigenti ti smentiscano appieno.


Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo,perchè magari non hanno avuto tempo....no ? Per questo magari estendiamo lo stato d'emergenza fino al 2023,tanto pagliacci come sono (al governo) sarebbero capaci di farlo.
> 
> Ancora non è chiaro che milioni di persone NON vogliono farsi iniettare alcun siero magico?
> Non è chiaro che non si piegheranno nemmeno di fronte alla porcata del gp,dal momento che il vaccino non è obbligatorio e non si possono mettere dei paletti sul lavoro ?
> ...


Attenzione su questo.
Conoscendoli, finirà lo stato di emergenza per pandemia da covid, e ne faranno iniziare uno per la vaccinazione o per qualche variante super-assassina, che poi nella realtà ha ucciso quattro gatti.

Per me sarà stato d'emergenza fino al 2023.


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Bell'esempio di democrazia. Peccato che la Costituzione e le altre leggi vigenti ti smentiscano appieno.


Il fascismo non è un’opinione ma un reato, e in quanto tale non può beneficiare della libertà di espressione, rappresentando peraltro la negazione della stessa.
Se la pensi diversamente, allora dovremmo organizzare trasmissioni tv in cui si inneggi allo stupro e alla pedofilia. C’è la libertà d’espressione, no?


----------



## Sam (10 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> *Il fascismo non è un’opinione ma un reato*, e in quanto tale non può beneficiare della libertà di espressione, rappresentando peraltro la negazione della stessa.
> Se la pensi diversamente, allora dovremmo organizzare trasmissioni tv in cui si inneggi allo stupro e alla pedofilia. C’è la libertà d’espressione, no?


Il fascismo non è un reato.
Ti invito a documentarti su quanto dice la XII disposizione transitoria e finale della Costituzione, su quanto dice la legge Scelba e su quanto dicono le sentenze della Corte in merito.
Sul sito del movimento Fascismo e Libertà-Partito Socialista Nazionale c'è una sezione che parla della legalità dei movimenti fascisti, e hanno anche una raccolta di sentenze in cui ciò che tu dici è completamente falso.


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente la deadline sarà il 31 gennaio 2022,quando lo stato d'emergenza giungerà a scadenza e non sarà più prorogabile.


mai sottovalutare i mascalzoni pluripregiudicati in politica, sarebbero capaci di farla scadere e dop tot. giorni ripartire con il conteggio dei 24 mesi perchè il divieto è per il periodo consecutivo non assoluto in generale.
purtroppo i padri costituenti non potevano immaginare il degrado umano sarebbe arrivato successivamente e non hanno inserito questa limitazione, per cui c'è appena un codice di protezione civile del 2008 ma non esclude che inventino una nuova minaccia (la variante pincopalla dal Congo etc) e si ripartirebbe con il conteggio azzerato.
il giochetto è prorogabile sine die...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Attenzione su questo.
> Conoscendoli, finirà lo stato di emergenza per pandemia da covid, e ne faranno iniziare uno per la vaccinazione o per qualche variante super-assassina, che poi nella realtà ha ucciso quattro gatti.
> 
> Per me sarà stato d'emergenza fino al 2023.





Andris ha scritto:


> mai sottovalutare i mascalzoni pluripregiudicati in politica, sarebbero capaci di farla scadere e dop tot. giorni ripartire con il conteggio dei 24 mesi perchè il divieto è per il periodo consecutivo non assoluto in generale.
> purtroppo i padri costituenti non potevano immaginare il degrado umano sarebbe arrivato successivamente e non hanno inserito questa limitazione, per cui c'è appena un codice di protezione civile del 2008 ma non esclude che inventino una nuova minaccia (la variante pincopalla dal Congo etc) e si riparte con il conteggio azzerato.
> il giochetto è prorogabile sine die...



Certo,potrebbero inventarsi un'altra porcata simile (e ne sarebbero anche capaci).

Ma la popolazione è stanca ed è al limite (vedi le manifestazioni,non solo quelle italiane) e non si gira con la benzina in mano in un luogo facilmente infiammabile.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Ancora con 'sto fascismo?

Cervello completamente fritto. Roba da non credere se non la leggessi.


----------



## raducioiu (10 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il fascismo non è un’opinione ma un reato, e in quanto tale non può beneficiare della libertà di espressione, rappresentando peraltro la negazione della stessa.
> Se la pensi diversamente, allora dovremmo organizzare trasmissioni tv in cui si inneggi allo stupro e alla pedofilia. C’è la libertà d’espressione, no?


La libertà di opinione deve valere per tutto, anche quello che non ci piace (di opinione, *non* di azione), altrimenti non è più "libertà". Diversamente basta dire che si è contro la libertà di opinione e si è favorevoli al fatto che si possano esprimere opinioni solo su certi argomenti e solo se contrarie a certi argomenti. Ma questa, appunto, non è libertà ed è invece l'esatto opposto dato che non puoi esprimere idee sgradite a chi detiene il monopolio della forza (lo stato) o a una maggioranza di persone.


----------



## Sam (10 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ancora con 'sto fascismo?
> 
> Cervello completamente fritto. Roba da non credere se non la leggessi.


Il problema è che per qualcuno, soprattutto il PD e i suoi seguaci, è ancora l'unico nemico da combattere, visto che ormai altri punti nel loro programma non ci sono più. D'altronde, i lavoratori non se li sono mai cagati, e l'Italia l'hanno svenduta con successo da anni.

Ecco perché si mette in mezzo il fascismo ogni volta c'è una manifestazione legittima contro provvedimenti come il Green Pass, o la si utilizza come "insulto" verso chi non la pensa come il Governo.


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come era cattivissimo il runner solitario in spiaggia,inseguito da polizia,carabinieri,elicottere e troupe televisiva
> 
> Come ora sono cattivissimi i manifestanti (perchè a loro,governo,giova fare di tutta l'erba un fascio e far passare tutti i manifestanti come violenti e fascisti).


No, quelle storie dei runner e della gente in spiaggia erano ridicole anche per me, anzi mi ero fatto bannare da vari forum "benpensanti" per quanto ero inc...ato 

Comunque questa gente che non si vuole fare iniettare alcun vaccino farà (speriamo) una vita normale grazie a noi ed al nostro coraggio, al nostro anteporre il bene comune (e la nostra libertà) ai rischi della vaccinazione. Maledetti egoisti!


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il fascismo non è un reato.
> Ti invito a documentarti su quanto dice la XII disposizione transitoria e finale della Costituzione, su quanto dice la legge Scelba e su quanto dicono le sentenze della Corte in merito.
> Sul sito del movimento Fascismo e Libertà-Partito Socialista Nazionale c'è una sezione che parla della legalità dei movimenti fascisti, e hanno anche una raccolta di sentenze in cui ciò che tu dici è completamente falso.


La Costituzione, il codice penale e la stessa legge Scelba delineano un chiarissimo quadro di illegalità.
Fortunatamente si tratta di fenomeno attualmente irrilevante e relegato nelle pagine nere della storia. Se un giorno qualcuno volesse portare avanti certe idee e mettere a rischio la tenuta democratica del Paese, lo Stato e i cittadini reagiranno con ogni mezzo. Ma si tratta di ipotesi ben oltre i confini della fantapolitica.
Chiuso l’OT.


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il problema è che per qualcuno, soprattutto il PD e i suoi seguaci, è ancora l'unico nemico da combattere, visto che ormai altri punti nel loro programma non ci sono più. D'altronde, i lavoratori non se li sono mai cagati, e l'Italia l'hanno svenduta con successo da anni.
> 
> Ecco perché si mette in mezzo il fascismo ogni volta c'è una manifestazione legittima contro provvedimenti come il Green Pass, o la si utilizza come "insulto" verso chi non la pensa come il Governo.


Sono i fascisti, quelli veri (o vuoi dirmi che Fiore non è fascista?) che si intrufolano nelle manifestazioni NoVax, che altrimenti avrebbero tutto il diritto di manifestare quanto vogliono. Ma siccome qualcuno dice che solo il megafono non basta, chiamano Fiore per aggiungere anche i manganelli.


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Ottobre 2021)

*Forza Nuova ufficialmente parte della manifestazione. Individuati Giuliano Castellino e Roberto Fiore alla guida degli altri manifestanti all'interno della Cgil, devastata. Scattati vari arresti*.


----------



## Dexter (10 Ottobre 2021)

Da notare che chi continua strenuamente a difendere un green pass che non ha senso di esistere, omette completamente la situazione nel resto d'Europa. Anche a domanda specifica, non si riceve una risposta. In Inghilterra, in Spagna, sono tutti degli idioti: i migliori siamo noi. L'essenziale é continuare a difendere le scellerate scelte politiche del proprio partito (perché, dati alla mano, non sono scelte sanitarie). Mi stupisco che alcuni di voi ancora si sprechino nel rispondere a tifosi di partito che, se domani EnricoLetta o BeppeGrillo dichiarassero che il GP é inutile, cambierebbero completamente idea.
I numeri non sono opinabili, la matematica non é un'opinione, 2+2 non fa 5: l'85% degli over12 coperto é già ampiamente sufficiente, inasprire le norme é da dementi.

Ovviamente lungi da me difendere i delinquenti che spaccano vetrine o macchine a caso. Bene specificarlo che non si sa mai, prendersi del fascista da comunistelli vari é un attimo


----------



## Sam (10 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> *La Costituzione, il codice penale e la stessa legge Scelba delineano un chiarissimo quadro di illegalità.*
> Fortunatamente si tratta di fenomeno attualmente irrilevante e relegato nelle pagine nere della storia. Se un giorno qualcuno volesse portare avanti certe idee e mettere a rischio la tenuta democratica del Paese, lo Stato e i cittadini reagiranno con ogni mezzo. Ma si tratta di ipotesi ben oltre i confini della fantapolitica.
> Chiuso l’OT.


Te lo ripeto. Ciò che tu dici è falso e fuori dalla realtà.
E le leggi di cui parli ti smentiscono in pieno.
Non c'è nessuna legge in Italia che dica che il fascismo è reato. Lo dice la Corte Costituzionale, lo dice la sentenza n1 1957, lo dice la sentenza della Cassazione nel 1977 e altre sentenze successive.
Ripeto: sul sito del movimento citato in precedenza c'è un archivio completo che smentisce completamente quanto dici.
Dichiarare il fascismo reato è incostituzionale, perché viola l'Articolo 21.


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> La libertà di opinione deve valere per tutto, anche quello che non ci piace (di opinione, *non* di azione), altrimenti non è più "libertà". Diversamente basta dire che si è contro la libertà di opinione e si è favorevoli al fatto che si possano esprimere opinioni solo su certi argomenti e solo se contrarie a certi argomenti. Ma questa, appunto, non è libertà ed è invece l'esatto opposto dato che non puoi esprimere idee sgradite a chi detiene il monopolio della forza (lo stato) o a una maggioranza di persone.


Ripeto: allora diamo via libera alla propaganda di pedofili, stupratori, terroristi islamici e via dicendo.
La democrazia necessita di strumenti di auto-tutela. Fra questi rientra la non tolleranza verso movimenti che ne mettono a rischio principi e valori.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Forza Nuova ufficialmente parte della manifestazione. Individuati Giuliano Castellino e Roberto Fiore alla guida degli altri manifestanti all'interno della Cgil, devastata. Scattati vari arresti*.



Caspita,che scoop giornalistico !
Bravissimi i giornaloni che hanno individuato gli adepti di Forza Nuova.

Ma saranno gli stessi giornaloni che non avevano fatto caso (scommetto per pur ignoranza) a Giuliano Castellino mentre parlava alla folla da un palco provvisorio ?
Cioè è dalle 17 di ieri che si parlava di questa "presenza ingombrante" e ora lo fanno passare come uno scoop


----------



## Sam (10 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Sono i fascisti, quelli veri (o vuoi dirmi che Fiore non è fascista?) che si intrufolano nelle manifestazioni NoVax, che altrimenti avrebbero tutto il diritto di manifestare quanto vogliono. Ma siccome qualcuno dice che solo il megafono non basta, chiamano Fiore per aggiungere anche i manganelli.


Ci sono fascisti nelle manifestazioni? Probabile.
Hanno il diritto di manifestare come tutti gli altri? Assolutamente sì.
Hanno il diritto di violare la legge? No, come tutti gli altri.
Se hanno fatto qualcosa che viola la legge, come picchiare qualcuno o arrecare danno, che vengano processati in quanto tali.

Ma blaterare solo perché esprimono un ideale diverso dal tuo è soltanto pretestuoso. Un modo per svilire una protesta legittima di un paese che si può ancora definire democratico.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ripeto: allora diamo via libera alla propaganda di pedofili, stupratori, terroristi islamici e via dicendo.
> La democrazia necessita di strumenti di auto-tutela. Fra questi rientra la non tolleranza verso movimenti che ne mettono a rischio principi e valori.



Qualcuno al governo ha parlato di dialogo con i talebani.


----------



## Dexter (10 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il fascismo non è un’opinione ma un reato, e in quanto tale non può beneficiare della libertà di espressione, rappresentando peraltro la negazione della stessa.
> Se la pensi diversamente, allora dovremmo organizzare trasmissioni tv in cui si inneggi allo stupro e alla pedofilia. C’è la libertà d’espressione, no?


Il fascismo esiste solo nella tua testa e in quella di chi voti. Siamo nel 2021 fortunatamente. Quelli che spaccano le vetrine sono dei poveri scemi, non dei novelli Mussolini.


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Te lo ripeto. Ciò che tu dici è falso e fuori dalla realtà.
> E le leggi di cui parli ti smentiscono in pieno.
> Non c'è nessuna legge in Italia che dica che il fascismo è reato. Lo dice la Corte Costituzionale, lo dice la sentenza n1 1957, lo dice la sentenza della Cassazione nel 1977 e altre sentenze successive.
> Ripeto: sul sito del movimento citato in precedenza c'è un archivio completo che smentisce completamente quanto dici.
> Dichiarare il fascismo reato è incostituzionale, perché viola l'Articolo 21.


La Corte costituzionale ha sistematicamente dichiarato infondate le questione di legittimità costituzionale.
Dovresti leggerti le sentenze, non chiedere all’oste se il vino sia buono.
Comunque sia, siamo OT. Quindi basta così.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Forza Nuova ufficialmente parte della manifestazione. Individuati Giuliano Castellino e Roberto Fiore alla guida degli altri manifestanti all'interno della Cgil, devastata. Scattati vari arresti*.


Bene. Ora via con il dire che erano tutti di Forza Nuova e che la gente per bene ama Draghi e Speranza. Forza TG1, TG5, Repubblica e kompagni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Ottobre 2021)

LOL, ma siamo nel 1943?

Chissà se l'aereo Pippo oggi passerà sopra i tetti di casa mia.


----------



## Sam (10 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ripeto: allora diamo via libera alla propaganda di pedofili, stupratori, terroristi islamici e via dicendo.
> La democrazia necessita di strumenti di auto-tutela. Fra questi rientra la non tolleranza verso movimenti che ne mettono a rischio principi e valori.


La pedofilia è un reato. Lo stupro idem. Il terrorismo anche.
Il fascismo NO, non lo è.

Usare il fascismo a scopo eversivo, sì. Ed è questo che punisce la legge Scelba.
Ma se un movimento fascista accetta la dialettica democratica ed esprime le idee tipiche del fascismo in maniera conforme alle regole della Repubblica NON è passabile come reato.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Forza Nuova ufficialmente parte della manifestazione. Individuati Giuliano Castellino e Roberto Fiore alla guida degli altri manifestanti all'interno della Cgil, devastata. Scattati vari arresti*.



Per onore di completezza, sarebbe necessario interpellare i manifestanti uno ad uno, e sentire a quale orientamento politico appartengono. Così, eh, giusto per mettere in risalto una correttezza di pensiero.


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Forza Nuova ufficialmente parte della manifestazione. Individuati Giuliano Castellino e Roberto Fiore alla guida degli altri manifestanti all'interno della Cgil, devastata. Scattati vari arresti*.


Si parla di quello che è, ovvero attacco fascista e di attacco alla Costituzione. 
Ma sarebbe sbagliato pensare di risolvere il problema smantellando quel clan criminale. L ultra destra è presente anche nei partiti apparentemente moderati come Frstelli dItaglia, come documentato da Fanpage nel famoso servizio che ha costretto perfino la Melone ad intervenire. Ma non c'è difesa che regga: sono parole uscite dalle loro stesse bocche. E la procura di Milano si è già mossa. 

Quanto ai manifestanti non violenti, sempre lo stesso stupore. Nella storia si è sceso per strada per protestare su temi quali la povertà, la fame, il lavoro, l'ingiustizia, le discriminazioni. 
Nel 2021 si manifesta perché..."il governo ci propone un vaccino contro il virus del momento". Una cosa che resterà nella storia. Già adesso stanno fioccando studi per capire come sia possibile ("motivazioni psicologiche sull esitazione vaccinale da covid 19")


----------



## raducioiu (10 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ripeto: allora diamo via libera alla propaganda di pedofili, stupratori, terroristi islamici e via dicendo.
> La democrazia necessita di strumenti di auto-tutela. Fra questi rientra la non tolleranza verso movimenti che ne mettono a rischio principi e valori.



Ripeto: allora non chiamiamola libertà di opinione. Anche perchè la selezione su cosa si può dire o meno è pericolosa.
Inoltre si sta parlando di opinioni non di propaganda. Una cosa è consentire una persona di dire che ritiene positiva o giusta una cosa, per quanto disgustosa, un'altra è ad esempio mentire e fornire dati falsi. Ad esempio sostenere che non ci sono reazioni avverse al vaccino o, come ha fatto il virologo televisivo, che è morta solo una persona nel mondo, è propaganda.


----------



## Sam (10 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La Corte costituzionale ha sistematicamente dichiarato infondate le questione di legittimità costituzionale.


Non c'è nessuna sentenza della corte che afferma quanto dici.
Se così fosse, CasaPound Italia, Forza Nuova e MFL-PSN sarebbero già chiusi per apologia di fascismo. Ma così non è. Sono liberi e lo saranno fino a che rispetteranno l'impianto democratico del Paese.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Dovresti leggerti le sentenze, non chiedere all’oste se il vino sia buono.
> Comunque sia, siamo OT. Quindi basta così.


Io ti ho detto dove andare a reperire l'archivio delle sentenze. Sta lì a disposizione di tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Per onore di completezza, sarebbe necessario interpellare i manifestanti uno ad uno, e sentire a quale orientamento politico appartengono. Così, eh, giusto per mettere in risalto una correttezza di pensiero.


No no, tutti fascisti. Lo ha detto il tiggì! E se sei contro Draghi e il Green pass hai idee fasciste pure tu. 

Scherzi a parte, sta succedendo come quando in USA si protestò a Capitol Hill, dove i media presero in considerazione solo i violenti, o i soggetti tipo quello vestito da sciamano, quando fuori c'era anche una gran fetta dei manifestanti che era pacifica.


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il fascismo esiste solo nella tua testa e in quella di chi voti. Siamo nel 2021 fortunatamente. Quelli che spaccano le vetrine sono dei poveri scemi, non dei novelli Mussolini.


A parte che non voto dal 2006, non ho parlato di fascismo come fenomeno attualmente preoccupante. È fattuale che ci siano dei nostalgici e a quelli mi riferivo genericamente. Se qualcuno si è sentito tirato in ballo, non è un problema mio.
Sulla manifestazione di ieri ho detto che la maggioranza, pur avendo posizioni antiscientifiche, aveva, ha ed avrà il sacrosanto diritto di manifestare.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Ottobre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Forza Nuova ufficialmente parte della manifestazione. Individuati Giuliano Castellino e Roberto Fiore alla guida degli altri manifestanti all'interno della Cgil, devastata. Scattati vari arresti*.


sti fascisti sono contro il green pass, pero rimpiangono i tempi in cui se non avevi la tessera del partito fascista non potevi praticamente fare niente. Che banda di depensanti


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Per onore di completezza, sarebbe necessario interpellare i manifestanti uno ad uno, e sentire a quale orientamento politico appartengono. Così, eh, giusto per mettere in risalto una correttezza di pensiero.


Scusami c'è scritto "Forza Nuova PARTE della manifestazione". Cioè fa parte della manifestazione, essendone una parte/un pezzo". Ma non È l'intera manifestazione, ce ne sono anche altri (di parti/pezzi). 

Certamente tra i vari arresti magari salterà fuori che alcuni soggetti appartengono anche ad altre forze politiche


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessuna sentenza della corte che afferma quanto dici.
> Se così fosse, CasaPound Italia, Forza Nuova e MFL-PSN sarebbero già chiusi per apologia di fascismo. Ma così non è. Sono liberi e lo saranno fino a che rispetteranno l'impianto democratico del Paese.
> 
> 
> Io ti ho detto dove andare a reperire l'archivio delle sentenze. Sta lì a disposizione di tutti.


E io ti ho invitato a leggerti le sentenze sul sito della Corte costituzionale e non sui siti dell’oste(non posso postare il link ma troverai le dichiarazioni di infondatezza delle questioni di legittimità costituzionale).


----------



## Dexter (10 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> LOL, ma siamo nel 1943?
> 
> Chissà se l'aereo Pippo oggi passerà sopra i tetti di casa mia.



Io inizio a temere rivendicazioni da parte delle Brigate Rosse. Che poi non dovrei preoccuparmi, l'estrema sinistra storicamente é sempre stata super pacifica, proprio come l'estrema destra. 
Nel 2021, con l'85% della popolazione coperta, si ragiona in funzione di chi si vota. I numeri non contano niente, la pandemia si sconfigge con gli ideali e votando SottiLetta.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Scusami c'è scritto "Forza Nuova PARTE della manifestazione". Cioè fa parte della manifestazione, essendone una parte/un pezzo". Ma non È l'intera manifestazione, ce ne sono anche altri (di parti/pezzi).
> 
> Certamente tra i vari arresti magari salterà fuori che alcuni soggetti appartengono anche ad altre forze politiche



Ma perché ti scusi. E poi, perchè mi ripeti una cosa che ho appena scritto.


----------



## Sam (10 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E io ti ho invitato a leggerti le sentenze sul sito della Corte costituzionale e non sui siti dell’oste(non posso postare il link ma troverai le dichiarazioni di infondatezza delle questioni di legittimità costituzionale).


Il sito dell'oste ha messo a disposizione un archivio con sentenze originali.
Sentenze che tra l'altro sono conformi a quello che è il panorama politico, dove l'esistenza di movimenti di tale ideologia sono del tutto legali.
Quindi a meno che tu non voglia asserire che tali documenti siano stati manipolati dalle persone, ti invito a valutarne tu stesso l'autenticità.
In ogni documento c'è il numero della sentenza. Potrai constatare tu stesso la loro validità.

L'oste ha semplicemente raccolto tutte quelle informazioni e le ha messe in una area del sito per permettere a chiunque di informarsi.


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ripeto: allora non chiamiamola libertà di opinione. Anche perchè la selezione su cosa si può dire o meno è pericolosa.
> Inoltre si sta parlando di opinioni non di propaganda. Una cosa è consentire una persona di dire che ritiene positiva o giusta una cosa, per quanto disgustosa, un'altra è ad esempio mentire e fornire dati falsi. Ad esempio sostenere che non ci sono reazioni avverse al vaccino o, come ha fatto il virologo televisivo, che è morta solo una persona nel mondo, è propaganda.


Ti ripeto che il fascismo non è un’opinione, ma un reato. I reati non possono essere propagandati né sostenuti.
Se così non fosse, sarebbe messa a repentaglio la tenuta stessa dell’ordinamento civile e democratico.
Essere per la democrazia non significa essere fessi.


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Caspita,che scoop giornalistico !
> Bravissimi i giornaloni che hanno individuato gli adepti di Forza Nuova.
> 
> Ma saranno gli stessi giornaloni che non avevano fatto caso (scommetto per pur ignoranza) a Giuliano Castellino mentre parlava alla folla da un palco provvisorio ?
> Cioè è dalle 17 di ieri che si parlava di questa "presenza ingombrante" e ora lo fanno passare come uno scoop


La notizia non consiste nell aver individuato questi due soggetti, ma nell averli individuati come capibanda dell'assalto alla sede della Cgil. Fatto che è avvenuto DOPO quello del palco di cui parli. 
A meno di avere in dote i precog del film di Minority Report, la polizia non poteva scoprire il fatto prima che avvenisse


----------



## Sam (10 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> sti fascisti sono contro il green pass, pero rimpiangono i tempi in cui se non avevi la tessera del partito fascista non potevi praticamente fare niente. Che banda di depensanti


In realtà non è mica così strano.
Personalmente mi reputo un sansepolcrista e sono contrario a tutte le strategie attuate nel Ventennio che hanno delegittimato il movimento delle origini, dalla persecuzione degli oppositori politici alle leggi razziali.
Sono per il movimento rivoluzionario, repubblicano e socialista nazionale, insieme ad alcune delle teorie della RSI (fiscalità monetaria di Ezra Pound, per dirne una). Ma sono soprattutto per la democrazia, così come lo era agli inizi.
Sono anti-parlamentarista e presidenzialista, ma considero la volontà popolare alla base di un qualsiasi impianto statale moderno.

Non tutti i fascisti sono nostalgici. Ci sono frange che rievocano il Ventennio, come la soluzione al problema. Non tutti siamo così.
Così come c'è gente che pensa che la solzione sia l'Unione Sovietica. E molti di quelli stanno al governo, a quanto pare.


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il sito dell'oste ha messo a disposizione un archivio con sentenze originali.
> Sentenze che tra l'altro sono conformi a quello che è il panorama politico, dove l'esistenza di movimenti di tale ideologia sono del tutto legali.
> Quindi a meno che tu non voglia asserire che tali documenti siano stati manipolati dalle persone, ti invito a valutarne tu stesso l'autenticità.
> In ogni documento c'è il numero della sentenza. Potrai constatare tu stesso la loro validità.
> ...


L’oste, che a questo punto parrebbe essere anche cliente abituale, se ha messo sentenze nelle quali si legge qualcosa di diverso dalla dichiarazione di infondatezza delle questioni di legittimità costituzionale, ha riportato notizie false.
Comunque, ti ripeto che siamo OT. Tanto chiunque può andare sul sito della Corte costituzionale e capire che stai sostenendo cose errate.
Peraltro si tratta di argomenti al momento non attuali. Se un giorno qualcuno porrà in essere atti idonei a mettere a rischio l’ordinamento democratico, Stato e cittadini sapranno come reagire: di pompe di benzina ce ne saranno a migliaia ancora per qualche decennio… 
Discorso chiuso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> La notizia non consiste nell aver individuato questi due soggetti, ma nell averli individuati come capibanda dell'assalto alla sede della Cgil. Fatto che è avvenuto DOPO quello del palco di cui parli.
> A meno di avere in dote i precog del film di Minority Report, la polizia non poteva scoprire il fatto prima che avvenisse



Allora devo candidarmi per un posto da giornalista,o direttamente per qualche posto vacante in polizia 
Proprio ieri,senza neanche guardare foto o filmati dell'assalto alla sede della cigl,avevo scritto qui dentro che l'assolitore,chiamiamolo così,aveva un nome e un cognome ben preciso.

Del resto,se dalle 15 aveva tuonato "oggi ci prendiamo Roma",chi altro poteva essere il capobanda ?
Il cittadino comune che manifestava ?

E ti dirò di più,tutto l'apparato di vigilanza sapeva già cosa sarebbe successo.
Ma non potevano agire prima perchè cogliere con le mani nella marmellata uno dei leader di Forza Nuova e riportare sulla bocca di tutti il temibile "fascismo del 2021",era un'occasione troppo ghiotta.

Soprattutto ora con il ballottaggio tra l'angelo Gualtieri e il diavolo Michetti e soprattutto ora dopo l'inchiesta tirata fuori (volutamente) da fanpage il giorno del silenzio elettorale.


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma perché ti scusi. E poi, perchè mi ripeti una cosa che ho appena scritto.


Per educazione, perché mi costringi a spiegarti il senso della frase, la cui interpretazione corretta è una sola: "forza nuova è parte della manifestazione". 

Se scrivi "sarebbe giusto dire che ci sono anche altri forze politiche" (informazione però insita nella frase) mi fai capire che non hai capito che l'informazione non è stata omessa/falsata e allora devo ripetere quello che hai scritto per sciogliere il dubbio.


----------



## Sam (10 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L’oste, che a questo punto parrebbe essere anche cliente abituale, se ha messo sentenze nelle quali si legge qualcosa di diverso dalla dichiarazione di infondatezza delle questioni di legittimità costituzionale, ha riportato notizie false.
> Comunque, ti ripeto che siamo OT. Tanto chiunque può andare sul sito della Corte costituzionale e capire che stai sostenendo cose errate.


Il punto è che non ha messo niente di diverso. Le sentenze (e due te ne ho anche citate) dicono esattamente quello che ti sto dicendo io: il fascismo non è reato. Si definisce reato la ricostituzione del *disciolto* partito fascista, con i mezzi (camicie nere) e le finalità antidemocratiche che lo hanno contraddistinto.
QUESTO dice la legge. Ed è per questo che i movimenti presenti sono di fatto legali.
Tutto il resto sono mere strumentalizzazioni della legge. Strumentalizzazioni che oggi fanno di frequente Fiano e compagnia cantante.
Ripeto: non c'è nessuna sentenza della Cassazione o della Corte Costituzionale che dice quanto tu asserisci.
Altrimenti metti il numero della sentenza, come ho fatto io, e vediamo subito cosa dice il testo.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Peraltro si tratta di argomenti al momento non attuali. Se un giorno qualcuno porrà in essere atti idonei a mettere a rischio l’ordinamento democratico, Stato e cittadini sapranno come reagire: di pompe di benzina ce ne saranno a migliaia ancora per qualche decennio…


Qualora ci fossero finalità antidemocratiche, la legislazione vigente saprà come risolvere il problema.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Discorso chiuso.


----------



## raducioiu (10 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto che il fascismo non è un’opinione, ma un reato. I reati non possono essere propagandati né sostenuti.
> Se così non fosse, sarebbe messa a repentaglio la tenuta stessa dell’ordinamento civile e democratico.
> Essere per la democrazia non significa essere fessi.


Le due cose non sono in contrasto: un'opinione può benissimo essere anche un reato se lo Stato lo impone entro i confini dove, con la forza, esercita il controllo. Ma non è lo Stato a decidere cos'è un'opinione, anche perché basterebbe oltrepassare il confine e magicamente il "reato" diventa solo "opinione". Quindi quello stato non consente appieno di esercitare la libertà di opinione, piaccia o non piaccia, condivisibile o meno, aforismi di ex presidenti socialisti o meno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Ottobre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> In realtà non è mica così strano.
> Personalmente mi reputo un sansepolcrista e sono contrario a tutte le strategie attuate nel Ventennio che hanno delegittimato il movimento delle origini, dalla persecuzione degli oppositori politici alle leggi razziali.
> Sono per il movimento rivoluzionario, repubblicano e socialista nazionale, insieme ad alcune delle teorie della RSI (fiscalità monetaria di Ezra Pound, per dirne una). Ma sono soprattutto per la democrazia, così come lo era agli inizi.
> Sono anti-parlamentarista e presidenzialista, ma considero la volontà popolare alla base di un qualsiasi impianto statale moderno.
> ...


secondo te quelli di forza nuova che hanno partecipato alle sommosse sono in grado di fare un ragionamento come il tuo? io penso proprio di no, sono i soliti malintenzionati in cerca di un tornaconto personale e hanno preso sto pretesto del green pass per fare casino


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Ottobre 2021)

Come sempre, un ammasso di ritardati se la prende con auto e negozi di comuni cittadini che in tutto ciò non c'entrano nulla. Io a questo ammasso di babbei li butterei tutti in un mare con un peso legato ai piedi.
Che andassero a prendersela con i politici, sono quelli il loro nemico, ma ovviamente non hanno le palle per farlo.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Per educazione, perché mi costringi a spiegarti il senso della frase, la cui interpretazione corretta è una sola: "forza nuova è parte della manifestazione".
> 
> Se scrivi "sarebbe giusto dire che ci sono anche altri forze politiche" (informazione però insita nella frase) mi fai capire che non hai capito che l'informazione non è stata omessa/falsata e allora devo ripetere quello che hai scritto per sciogliere il dubbio.



Grazie per la tua educazione. Ho perfettamente capito il tuo messaggio, che non è sbagliato.

Sarebbe giusto infatti evidenziare che la manifestazione è molto probabilmente apolitica, ed è stato semplicemente individuato un gruppo di facinorosi riconducibili a una certa fazione.

Però se veniamo bombardati continuamente di certe sottolineature vediamo solo metà del problema. Qui io leggo centinaia di post solo ed esclusivamente a danno dei manifestanti, che sono stati accostati esclusivamente al pensiero fascista, concetto che sinceramente almeno a me avrebbe ampiamente riempito gli orfanelli, giusto per essere sobri.

Se tu mi evidenzi la parte gia ampiamente evidenziata, io onestamente mi sento di controbilanciare, e senza grande enfasi. Detto da vaccinato, che però rispetta e comprende il malcontento popolare.


----------



## Sam (10 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> secondo te quelli di forza nuova che hanno partecipato alle sommosse sono in grado di fare un ragionamento come il tuo? io penso proprio di no, sono i soliti malintenzionati in cerca di un tornaconto personale e hanno preso sto pretesto del green pass per fare casino


Allora, FN è di quanto più lontano io intenda l'ideologia.
Sono chiaramente (e dichiaramente) dei nostalgici, così come lo è MFL-PSN, che è anche peggio di FN, anche se la si conosce meno.
Il punto però è un altro: la libertà di espressione è valida per tutti, fino a che essa non leda i diritti fondamentali dell'uomo.
Quindi anche se fossero dei nostalgici, fino a che si limitano a parlare senza agire contro la democrazia, per quanto disgustosi possano essere (così come era disgustosa la tipa con la maglietta di Auschwitzland), hanno gli stessi nostri diritti di manifestare il loro pensiero.

Se poi, usano una protesta per atti di vandalismo, come ho già detto: vanno perseguiti dalla legge e condannati. E sono assolutamente favorevole a condanne esemplari.
Che poi tutto questo delegittimi una protesta, beh questo sta nelle strategie politiche di chi quella protesta non la vuole a prescindere.

Questo è uno dei paradossi della democrazia.


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Grazie per la tua educazione. Ho perfettamente capito il tuo messaggio, che non è sbagliato.
> 
> Sarebbe giusto infatti evidenziare che la manifestazione è molto probabilmente apolitica, ed è stato semplicemente individuato un gruppo di facinorosi riconducibili a una certa fazione.
> 
> ...


A me sembra che qui si leggano centinaia di post a favore dei manifestanti, non il contrario. E chi li scrive ne ha tutto il diritto sia chiaro 

Comunque si parla di fascismo perchè l'unico modo che ha trovato il movimento novax per farsi sentire è stato coinvolgere i fasci per spaccare qualche vetrina ed assaltare la CGIL. Altrimenti il commento generale verso la manifestazione saebbe stato un gigantesco sticaxxi.


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

Invece per chi dice che l'Italia è l'unico Paese che introduce il green pass per lavorare mentre nel resto del mondo no: chi ve lo dice che per una volta non saremo noi a copiare gli altri, ma saremo copiati quando verrà fuori che era la cosa corretta da fare? Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Ottobre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Come sempre, un ammasso di ritardati se la prende con auto e negozi di comuni cittadini che in tutto ciò non c'entrano nulla. Io a questo ammasso di babbei li butterei tutti in un mare con un peso legato ai piedi.
> Che andassero a prendersela con i politici, sono quelli il loro nemico, ma ovviamente non hanno le palle per farlo.


Per restare in tema:

*Trenta persone assaltano il pronto soccorso Umberto I (Roma), dove era ricoverato un manifestante. Panico e devastazione dentro l'ospedale. Q**uattro feriti, tra cui un'infermiera, colpita da una bottigliata**. 

Si riporta inoltre che l'uomo ricoverato domani sarà processato per direttissima, e che già nelle ore precedenti durante il triage aveva aggredito operatori sanitari e vigilanza. *


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Sono settimane che protestiamo in modo pacifico, purtroppo la gente è stanca e si sente presa per il " naso"...Ogni tanto qualcuno perde la bussola e può succedere questo ma sinceramente visto il silenzio dello Stato e visto la censura TV questo forse era l'unico messaggio possibile


No aspetta. Io sono dalla parte di chi protesta, ma se mi tocchi la macchina o il negozio (per chi ce l’ha) ti sventro e ti divido in 4. Altro che vaccino…


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che poi, diffondere quelle scene in tv è stato veramente di cattivissimo gusto. Cosa non si fa per fare terrorismo alla povera gente.


Faceva tutto parte delle narrazione tremenda di questa pandemia..roba allucinante


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Sto guardando i TG nazionali. Tanto per farvi capire come funzione l'informazione in Italia. Il TG2 fascio-leghista-meloniano quantomeno ha intervistato i negozianti, che hanno affermato che c'erano manifestanti pacifici e che quelli che hanno fatto casino erano degli infiltrati. Mentre il TG1 piddino grillino, per poco non dice nemmeno che si è manifestato contro il green pass, ma per loro c'è stato solamente un assalto dei fascisti alla CGIL. Vi rendete conto come siamo messi a libertà di stampa?


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sto guardando i TG nazionali. Tanto per farvi capire come funzione l'informazione in Italia. Il TG2 fascio-leghista-meloniano quantomeno ha intervistato i negozianti, che hanno affermato che c'erano manifestanti pacifici e che quelli che hanno fatto casino erano degli infiltrati. Mentre il TG1 piddino grillino, per poco non dice nemmeno che si è manifestato contro il green pass, ma per loro c'è stato solamente un assalto dei fascisti alla CGIL. Vi rendete conto come siamo messi a libertà di stampa?


Ovviamente, al TG1 grande attenzione al discorso di Landini con tanto di Bella Ciao.


----------



## cris (10 Ottobre 2021)

Ma io non ho capito il problema.
Avere il green pass non è “avere il vaccino”, è solo uno strumento che serve per dire “sono (nel limite del ragionevole) apposto e non pericoloso per gli altri” che ce di male o sbagliato?
Uno non vaccinato e non “tamponato” negativo, che e infetto e si presenta al lavoro è pericoloso per i suoi colleghi. 

Che ce di cosi assurdo nel voler rendere obbligatorio che uno dimostri di aver fatto il possibile per non esser pericoloso o dimostri di non esser positivo tramite un tampone, prima di accedere a luoghi con altre persone?

Non ci si vuole vaccinare? Ok… 
Si dimostri allora di non esser pericoloso per gli altri con tampone negativo, dopodoche si e benvenuti.

Il problema penso sia solo il fatto che ci son 2 criticità: la prima è che il tampone non è gratis e non e facile da prenotare, altrimenti meta della gente nemmeno si porrebbe il problema. La seconda è che come in ogni argomento ci sono i pazzi fanatici che a priori fanno casino delirando e dicendo cose senza alcun senso una volta intervistati, ma a quelli non c’è soluzione.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho capito il problema.
> Avere il green pass non è “avere il vaccino”, è solo uno strumento che serve per dire “sono (nel limite del ragionevole) apposto e non pericoloso per gli altri” che ce di male o sbagliato?
> Uno non vaccinato e non “tamponato” negativo, che e infetto e si presenta al lavoro è pericoloso per i suoi colleghi.
> 
> ...


Peccato che il tampone si paga.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Sgarbi dice la verità sul motivo del Green Pass, citando Draghi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Ottobre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Senza offesa.
> Posso ridere?


Mi ricorda le sceneggiate di Conte. " Gli altri paesi stanno aspettando i nostri decreti per copiarceli" cit. 

Il tutto in diretta tv su tutti i canali più importanti, che imbarazzo a sentirlo


----------



## danjr (10 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> sti fascisti sono contro il green pass, pero rimpiangono i tempi in cui se non avevi la tessera del partito fascista non potevi praticamente fare niente. Che banda di depensanti


Il bello è che se ci fosse davvero il fascismo saremmo tutti vaccinari al 100% a suon di manganellate e olio di ricino.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Si parla di quello che è, ovvero attacco fascista e di attacco alla Costituzione*.
> Ma sarebbe sbagliato pensare di risolvere il problema smantellando quel clan criminale. L ultra destra è presente anche nei partiti apparentemente moderati come Frstelli dItaglia, come documentato da Fanpage nel famoso servizio che ha costretto perfino la Melone ad intervenire. Ma non c'è difesa che regga: sono parole uscite dalle loro stesse bocche. E la procura di Milano si è già mossa.
> 
> Quanto ai manifestanti non violenti, sempre lo stesso stupore. Nella storia si è sceso per strada per protestare su temi quali la povertà, la fame, il lavoro, l'ingiustizia, le discriminazioni.
> Nel 2021 si manifesta perché..."il governo ci propone un vaccino contro il virus del momento". Una cosa che resterà nella storia. Già adesso stanno fioccando studi per capire come sia possibile ("motivazioni psicologiche sull esitazione vaccinale da covid 19")


Cervello ormai andato tra i fumi della droga


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda le sceneggiate di Conte. " Gli altri paesi stanno aspettando i nostri decreti per copiarceli" cit.
> 
> Il tutto in diretta tv su tutti i canali più importanti, che imbarazzo a sentirlo


Mamma mia che mi hai fatto ricordare  
Una delle pagine più ridicole della nostra storia..
Unico paese che sta sclerando sul green pass con l’80% di vaccinati e gli altri ci copieranno ahahaha


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho capito il problema.
> Avere il green pass non è “avere il vaccino”, è solo uno strumento che serve per dire “sono (nel limite del ragionevole) apposto e non pericoloso per gli altri” che ce di male o sbagliato?
> *Uno non vaccinato e non “tamponato” negativo, che e infetto e si presenta al lavoro è pericoloso per i suoi colleghi.*
> 
> ...



Così come un vaccinato positivo asintomatico che si presenta al lavoro è pericoloso per i suoi colleghi.
Il tuo discorso filava liscio se (SE) il vaccino rendeva immuni al 100%.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il bello è che se ci fosse davvero il fascismo saremmo tutti vaccinari al 100% a suon di manganellate e olio di ricino.


Infatti. Parlare ancora oggi di fascismo è ridicolo oltre che stupido. Ma si sa, è l’unico argomento di chi non ha argomenti, vedi la sinistra.
Tutto è fascismo ormai se non è conforme al pensiero unico.. (concetto di base fascista che la sx ha fatto suo)


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## cris (10 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Peccato che il tampone si paga.


Appunto, se non si pagasse penso che nessuno direbbe nulla, salvo un gruppo ristretto di fanatici.
È una questione di soldi alla fine.

E assurdo o irragionevole chiedere che uno, prima di accedere ad uno spazio con altre persone, dimostri di esser negativo al virus o vaccinato al virus? Io personalmente ritengo di no, mi sembra banale buonsenso.

Il problema sta nel fatto che uno rinuncia al vaccino gratuito per n motivi (lecito) pero pretende che le farmacie lavorino a gratis per lui facendogli tamponi a gratis.. non ha molto senso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Ottobre 2021)

Quello che non capiscono i presunti manifestati civili, è che se non ottenete nulla con una manifestazione civile, senza disordini, dovete arrendervi. Non è che perché non venite accontentati, allora si devasta tutto quello che si ha attorno. Avete manifestato senza disordini e non vi hanno ascoltato? Almeno ci avete provato, andate a casa e basta.

Nella vita bisogna saper accettare anche i "no" come risposta. Non è che se ci provo con una e questa mi rifiuta, passo alle minacce per farmela dare.

Dopo queste manifestazioni da ritardati, spero che mettano a tutti gli effetti l'obbligo di vaccino.
Gli starebbe in quel posto a questa manica di rifiuti umani.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Così come un vaccinato positivo asintomatico che si presenta al lavoro è pericoloso per i suoi colleghi.
> Il tuo discorso filava liscio se (SE) il vaccino rendeva immuni al 100%.


Anche il tuo filerebbe liscio se (SE) la contagiosità di un vaccinato asintomatico fosse lontanamente paragonabile ad un non vaccinato magari con delta. Ragazzi, sono mesi che facciamo sempre gli stessi discorsi, suvvia...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Ottobre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Per restare in tema:
> 
> *Trenta persone assaltano il pronto soccorso Umberto I (Roma), dove era ricoverato un manifestante. Panico e devastazione dentro l'ospedale. Q**uattro feriti, tra cui un'infermiera, colpita da una bottigliata**.
> 
> Si riporta inoltre che l'uomo ricoverato domani sarà processato per direttissima, e che già nelle ore precedenti durante il triage aveva aggredito operatori sanitari e vigilanza. *




Ti svegli la mattina, vai a lavorare, a salvare vite... Stai facendo il tuo lavoro e poi succede questo, solo perché c'è gente che non vuole vaccinarsi contro una pandemia che ha messo in ginocchio l'intero mondo.

Ditemi voi quanto possono essere ritardate queste persone.


----------



## raducioiu (10 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho capito il problema.
> Avere il green pass non è “avere il vaccino”, è solo uno strumento che serve per dire “sono (nel limite del ragionevole) apposto e non pericoloso per gli altri” che ce di male o sbagliato?
> Uno non vaccinato e non “tamponato” negativo, che e infetto e si presenta al lavoro è pericoloso per i suoi colleghi.
> 
> ...


Il ragionamento reggerebbe eventualmente con il tampone per tutti al posto del greenpass: il vaccino non impedisce di contagiarsi e contagiare. Quindi per coerenza anche i vaccinati dobrebbero far il tampone e dimostrare di non essere pericolosi.
Resta il fatto già menzionato che il tampone è a pagamento e soprattutto l'unico economicamente utilizzabile è invasivo. Iniziamo a inserire almeno il salivare rapido come all'estero e a estromettere individui come ad esempio Brunetta che hanno apertamente detto che chi non si vaccina deve soffrire per avere il greenpass.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quello che non capiscono i presunti manifestati civili, è che se non ottenete nulla con una manifestazione civile, senza disordini, dovete arrendervi. Non è che perché non venite accontentati, allora si devasta tutto quello che si ha attorno. Avete manifestato senza disordini e non vi hanno ascoltato? Almeno ci avete provato, andate a casa e basta.
> 
> *Nella vita bisogna saper accettare anche i "no" come risposta. Non è che se ci provo con una e questa mi rifiuta, passo alle minacce per farmela dare.*
> 
> ...


Stiamo riducendo la negazione delle libertà ai "no" che danno ai talent show tipo Tu Si Que Vales? Ma veramente stiamo facendo? A questo punto, mettessero Rudy Zerbi premier, così almeno ci facciamo due risate.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quello che non capiscono i presunti manifestati civili, è che se non ottenete nulla con una manifestazione civile, senza disordini, dovete arrendervi. Non è che perché non venite accontentati, allora si devasta tutto quello che si ha attorno. Avete manifestato senza disordini e non vi hanno ascoltato? Almeno ci avete provato, andate a casa e basta.
> 
> Nella vita bisogna saper accettare anche i "no" come risposta. Non è che se ci provo con una e questa mi rifiuta, passo alle minacce per farmela dare.
> 
> ...


Devastare cose e ambiente è totalmente sbagliato.
Bisognerebbe entrare in certi luoghi specifici di potere se vuoi ottenere qualcosa.
Detto questo, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, non esisterebbe nessuna rivoluzione e avremmo ancora l’ancien regime, Berlino divisa, la cortina di ferro ecc
Da brividi questo tuo ragionamento.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti svegli la mattina, vai a lavorare, a salvare vite... Stai facendo il tuo lavoro e poi succede questo, solo perché c'è gente che non vuole vaccinarsi contro una pandemia che ha messo in ginocchio l'intero mondo.
> 
> Ditemi voi quanto possono essere ritardate queste persone.


Ma se fine a qualche mese fa eri il primo che facevi casino per sta pandemia? Mah


----------



## cris (10 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Così come un vaccinato positivo asintomatico che si presenta al lavoro è pericoloso per i suoi colleghi.
> Il tuo discorso filava liscio se (SE) il vaccino rendeva immuni al 100%.


Si ho capito il tuo discorso, ma è evidente che la perfezione in tutto questo casino non esista.
Si parla di medicina, non e una scienza esatta e perfetta altrimenti camperemmo tutti 500 anni, lo so anche io che sarebbe bello che il vaccino rendesse immuni al 100% ma non è cosi e bisogna ragionare sulla base di cio che si ha.
E comunque, quei colleghi che subiscono il pericolo di un vaccinato positivo asintomatico sono ancora le stesse persone che per scelta personale (lecita) han rinunciato al vaccino gratuito.


----------



## Lo Gnu (10 Ottobre 2021)

Queste proteste sono un insulto all'intelligenza umana. Quanta ignoranza. Che banda di violenti decerebrati.


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho capito il problema.
> Avere il green pass non è “avere il vaccino”, è solo uno strumento che serve per dire “sono (nel limite del ragionevole) apposto e non pericoloso per gli altri” che ce di male o sbagliato?
> Uno non vaccinato e non “tamponato” negativo, che e infetto e si presenta al lavoro è pericoloso per i suoi colleghi.
> 
> ...


non hai capito, ma è molto chiaro.
dopo 12 settimane dalla seconda dose il vaccinato e il non vaccinato possono contagiarsi con la stessa probabilità tramite variante delta, quella ormai esistente quasi al 100%.
cambiano solo le conseguenze eventualmente gravi verso se stessi, ammesso che il tuo sistema immunitario risponda adeguatamente, non il contagio.
contagiarsi significa farsi settimane e settimane a casa quando vieni scoperto dall'ASL, qualcuno anche oltre un mese è andato.
l'unico modo per aver fatto il possibile verso gli altri presenti nel tuo ambiente di frequentazione non è vaccinarsi, bensì tamponarsi TUTTI ogni settimana.
le grandi aziende possono permetterselo, per le PMI basterebbe fare come in Germania con i test rapidi faidate e avremmo risolto tutto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Anche il tuo filerebbe liscio se (SE) la contagiosità di un vaccinato asintomatico fosse lontanamente paragonabile ad un non vaccinato magari con delta. Ragazzi, sono mesi che facciamo sempre gli stessi discorsi, suvvia...



E anche la tua risposta filerebbe liscia se (SE) i dati fossero certi al 100%.Invece ancora oggi i virologi cambiano idea in continuazione.

Un giorno i vaccinati contagiano come i non vaccinati.
Il giorno dopo hanno meno carica virale.
E il giorno dopo ancora subentra un nuovo virologo che ribalta nuovamente il tutto.

Se sono mesi che facciamo gli stessi discorsi,evidentemente qualcuno continua a creare confusione


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Il ragionamento reggerebbe eventualmente con il tampone per tutti al posto del greenpass: il vaccino non impedisce di contagiarsi e contagiare. Quindi per coerenza anche i vaccinati dobrebbero far il tampone e dimostrare di non essere pericolosi.
> Resta il fatto già menzionato che il tampone è a pagamento e soprattutto l'unico economicamente utilizzabile è invasivo. Iniziamo a inserire almeno il salivare rapido come all'estero e a estromettere individui come ad esempio Brunetta che hanno apertamente detto che chi non si vaccina deve soffrire per avere il greenpass.


Se io e te colleghi siamo vaccinati, tu ti prendi il covid in forma lieve da tua moglie non vaccinata, a me non lo trasmetti ed è difficile che lo trasmetti ad un non vaccinato. Da questo assunto parte la campagna vaccinale.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Ottobre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Devastare cose e ambiente è totalmente sbagliato.
> Bisognerebbe entrare in certi luoghi specifici di potere se vuoi ottenere qualcosa.
> Detto questo, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, non esisterebbe nessuna rivoluzione e avremmo ancora l’ancien regime, Berlino divisa, la cortina di ferro ecc
> Da brividi questo tuo ragionamento.



Da brividi i ragionamenti di chi devasta ospedali e beni di comuni cittadini. Perché non vanno a palazzo chigi? Che vadano li a far danni.


hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma se fine a qualche mese fa eri il primo che facevi casino per sta pandemia? Mah



Per le restrizioni quando ancora non c'era il vaccino. Adesso non fare il giornalista di turno che storpia la realtà.

Se permetti ora si parla di aperture e non di chiusure, situazioni totalmente opposta rispetto lo scorso anno.

E se io vado a manifestare, vado a prendere direttamente i politici, non di certo ospedali, auto e beni di comuni cittadini. Riuscite a star dalla parte persino di questa gentaglia, assurdo.


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E anche la tua risposta filerebbe liscia se (SE) i dati fossero certi al 100%.Invece ancora oggi i virologi cambiano idea in continuazione.
> 
> Un giorno i vaccinati contagiano come i non vaccinati.
> Il giorno dopo hanno meno carica virale.
> ...


Non proprio, ognuno sente quello che vuole sentire, tu per primo. Se 99 virologi dicono quello che dico io, ed 1 dice il contrario, per chi è contro il vaccino quell'unica opinione vale 99 (perchè è l'unico paladino della verità contro il pensiero comune imposto da Draghi, LOL) invece che valere 1.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Da brividi i ragionamenti di chi devasta ospedali e beni di comuni cittadini. Perché non vanno a palazzo chigi? Che vadano li a far danni.
> 
> Per le restrizioni quando ancora non c'era il vaccino. Adesso non fare il giornalista di turno che storpia la realtà.
> 
> ...


Infatti ti ho detto che dovrebbero andare nei centri di potere e non dovrebbero devastare tutto e tutti senza motivo. Il resto del tuo messaggio è aberrante.

Io non faccio il giornalista, ma ora ti conviene dire certe cose perché è cambiata l’antifona. Prima scleravi perché c’erano le chiusure e ne hai dette di ogni. Mò fai tutto il saggio quando fino a qualche mese fa avresti spaccato tutto.
Ma tu sei uno che candidamente ammette che pensa solo ai fatti propri..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Ottobre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Fosse stato lui nella Berlino Est si sarebbe accontentato del no?



Pensa l'Afghanistan, se mai qualche donna osasse protestare avrebbe torto. La situazione è quella, è giusto che si accontenti no?


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pensa l'Afghanistan, se mai qualche donna osasse protestare avrebbe torto. La situazione è quella, è giusto che si accontenti no?


Uguale uguale all'imposizione del green pass proprio.


----------



## Dexter (10 Ottobre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Da notare che chi continua strenuamente a difendere un green pass che non ha senso di esistere, omette completamente la situazione nel resto d'Europa. Anche a domanda specifica, non si riceve una risposta. In Inghilterra, in Spagna, sono tutti degli idioti: i migliori siamo noi.


Continuo a gustarmi pop corn mentre si discute dell' avvento del nuovo fascismo. In Inghilterra forse sono geneticamente superiori, in Spagna a quanto pare negli stadi il covid non esiste. Ma ehi, quel tizio di Forza Nuova ha spaccato le vetrine3eeee!1!1!1!1!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Ottobre 2021)

*Per l'ennesima volta: rispettare le opinioni e commentare le notizie, non gli utenti.
Basta sberleffi, risatine, o provocazioni.

E' l'ultima volta che mi rileggo tutto il topic per sistemarlo.
Alla prossima si passa ad altre sanzioni.*


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Da brividi i ragionamenti di chi devasta ospedali e beni di comuni cittadini. Perché non vanno a palazzo chigi? Che vadano li a far danni.
> 
> Per le restrizioni quando ancora non c'era il vaccino. Adesso non fare il giornalista di turno che storpia la realtà.
> 
> ...


Si accorgeranno dell'errore quando ricominceranno le chiusure (e daranno la colpa al vaccino che non funziona, o all'apertura delle squole, non al fatto che ci sono 3 milioni di menti ultracinquentenni non vaccinate). Ma lì saremo noi a trasformarci in fascisti, e li andremo a prendere uno a uno...


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pensa l'Afghanistan, se mai qualche donna osasse protestare avrebbe torto. La situazione è quella, è giusto che si accontenti no?


Eh si che vuoi fare, se è no è no


----------



## raducioiu (10 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Se io e te colleghi siamo vaccinati, tu ti prendi il covid in forma lieve da tua moglie non vaccinata, a me non lo trasmetti ed è difficile che lo trasmetti ad un non vaccinato. Da questo assunto parte la campagna vaccinale.


Però mi risulta che non sia effettivamente così, in particolare per chi è vaccinato da più di 4 mesi. Infatti il personale sanitario, tra i primi a essere stato vaccinato, sta causando diversi focolai ora in ospedali e strutture assistenziali e sanitarie.
Se è vero che sembrerebbe meno probabile, almeno inizialmente, il contagio da parte di un non vaccinato per coerenza non capisco perchè rischiare se poi si sostiene che ci si è vaccinati per il bene collettivo. Anche perchè se poi il vaccinato torna a casa con una forma lieve magari contagia il nonno vaccinato ma ben più vulnerabile. A mio parere per esser coerenti fino in fondo è bene si tamponino tutti.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Ottobre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti ti ho detto che dovrebbero andare nei centri di potere e non dovrebbero devastare tutto e tutti senza motivo. Il resto del tuo messaggio è aberrante.
> 
> Io non faccio il giornalista, ma ora ti conviene dire certe cose perché è cambiata l’antifona. Prima scleravi perché c’erano le chiusure e ne hai dette di ogni. Mò fai tutto il saggio quando fino a qualche mese fa avresti spaccato tutto.
> Ma tu sei uno che candidamente ammette che pensa solo ai fatti propri..



Io non avrei spaccato tutto e non l'ho nemmeno mai scritto. Vatti a rileggere i commenti.
E se permetti, se devo spaccare qualcosa, lo spacco ai diretti interessati, non di certo a gente che non c'entra nulla. 
E se fossi stato nella Berlino Est (per citare il tuo precedente messaggio) avrei fatto la lotta a chi di dovere, e se ne fossi uscito sconfitto, avrei alzato bandiera bianca, non mi sarei di certo messo a picchiare i miei stessi compagni.. Cosa che a tutti gli effetti stanno facendo in questa manifestazione.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Però mi risulta che non sia effettivamente così, in particolare per chi è vaccinato da più di 4 mesi. Infatti il personale sanitario, tra i primi a essere stato vaccinato, sta causando diversi focolai ora in ospedali e strutture assistenziali e sanitarie.
> Se è vero che sembrerebbe meno probabile, almeno inizialmente, il contagio da parte di un non vaccinato per coerenza non capisco perchè rischiare se poi si sostiene che ci si è vaccinati per il bene collettivo. Anche perchè se poi il vaccinato torna a casa con una forma lieve magari contagia il nonno vaccinato ma ben più vulnerabile. A mio parere per esser coerenti fino in fondo è bene si tamponino tutti.


Sono usciti recentemente studi, anche dell'università di Oxford, che dicono che la contagiosità di un vaccinato è infima, anche a parità di carica virale. Poi se non ci volete credere io non so cosa dire.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho capito il problema.
> Avere il green pass non è “avere il vaccino”, è solo uno strumento che serve per dire “sono (nel limite del ragionevole) apposto e non pericoloso per gli altri” che ce di male o sbagliato?
> Uno non vaccinato e non “tamponato” negativo, che e infetto e si presenta al lavoro è pericoloso per i suoi colleghi.
> 
> ...


è esattamente cosi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Ottobre 2021)

Riaperto il topic.


Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Per l'ennesima volta: rispettare le opinioni e commentare le notizie, non gli utenti.
> Basta sberleffi, risatine, o provocazioni.
> 
> E' l'ultima volta che mi rileggo tutto il topic per sistemarlo.
> Alla prossima si passa ad altre sanzioni.*



*Riaperto il topic dopo sanzioni applicate.

Ultima possibilità per il topic, decidete voi se seguire gli utenti bannati o riprendere la discussione civilmente.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (10 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Riaperto il topic.
> 
> 
> *Riaperto il topic dopo sanzioni applicate.
> ...


.


----------



## Jino (10 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> MIgliaia di persone in piazza a Roma per manifestare contro l'obbligo di Green Pass
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



I costi di bollette e materie prime schizzano alle stelle e si protesta per la paura di fare una punturina....pazzesco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Non proprio, ognuno sente quello che vuole sentire, tu per primo. Se 99 virologi dicono quello che dico io, ed 1 dice il contrario, per chi è contro il vaccino quell'unica opinione vale 99 (perchè è l'unico paladino della verità contro il pensiero comune imposto da Draghi, LOL) invece che valere 1.



Ci stiamo addentrando all'interno di un discorso infinito 
Gli stati fino ad ora hanno deciso che l'unica cura per il virus è il vaccino.
Quindi è logico che spingano in ogni modo possibile (anche con i mass media) su questo tasto.
Ovvio che spingano sul fatto che i vaccinati non contagiano e che nessuno è morto di vaccino,altrimenti si bloccherebbero del tutto le vaccinazioni degli indecisi.

Poi abbiamo visto che fine hanno fatto i virologi "non allineati" , tutti allontanati da tv e giornali.
Quelli che sono rimasti sono semplicemente le macchiette,il megafono del governo.
Quindi da chi ti aspetti una presa di posizione ?
Da Bassetti ? Che andava in giro prendendo per il cù i virologi seri che annunciavano l'arrivo del covid in Italia ?
Da Burioni ? Quello che sosteneva il "rischio 0" per il covid in Italia ?

Da chi ? Se i 99 virologi sono formati da gente come Bassetti,Burioni,Galli...beh....beh....forse sarebbe il caso di ascoltare anche la controparte


----------



## numero 3 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> I costi di bollette e materie prime schizzano alle stelle e si protesta per la paura di fare una punturina....pazzesco.


Non è la stessa cosa, non puoi paragonarla


----------



## Walker (10 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Non è la stessa cosa, non puoi paragonarla


Vero, tra il restare senza corrente o riscaldamento ed il diventare trans-umani, come propagandato dall'ineffabile generale Pappalardo è sicuramente meglio la prima opzione...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Uguale uguale all'imposizione del green pass proprio.


Non è una questione di green pass si o green pass no. E' abbastanza chiaro che la questione è il principio che è stato esposto e che si trova preoccupante.

Si è scritto o no che se manifesti e non ottieni niente allora è giusto tornare a casa e accettare tutto?

Per quale motivo questo principio e pensiero dovrebbe valere per il green pass e non valere per il resto?

Si esprimono pensieri autoritari con totale certezza e sicurezza , ma poi ogni volta che si fa notare con esempi semplici le derive che possono esserci con l'applicare certi ragionamenti e si fa finta di non capire dicendo che non è uguale ad altre questioni.

Si portano certi esempi proprio per far capire la deriva che può esserci se certe idee fossero applicate totalmente come vogliono molti.
Oggi è il green pass, domani sarà un'altra questione.

Come fatto notare da altri, se le minoranze in passato avessero agito tutte in questo modo non ci sarebbe stato nessun progresso sociale nei tempi.


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non è una questione di green pass si o green pass no. E' abbastanza chiaro che la questione è il principio che è stato esposto e che si trova preoccupante.
> 
> Si è scritto o no che se manifesti e non ottieni niente allora è giusto tornare a casa e accettare tutto?
> 
> ...


E' proprio lì che non ci capiamo, noi siamo certi che "domani non sarà un'altra questione" perchè riteniamo il green pass uno strumento di emergenza (che neanche dovrebbe esistere, tutti dovrebbero farsi il vaccino senza troppe menate, anzi ci doveva essere la coda per farlo il prima possibile, per quanto mi riguarda).

Tra complottisti (come vi definiamo noi) e pecoroni (come ci definite voi) non c'è possibilità di dialogo.


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci stiamo addentrando all'interno di un discorso infinito
> Gli stati fino ad ora hanno deciso che l'unica cura per il virus è il vaccino.
> Quindi è logico che spingano in ogni modo possibile (anche con i mass media) su questo tasto.
> Ovvio che spingano sul fatto che i vaccinati non contagiano e che nessuno è morto di vaccino,altrimenti si bloccherebbero del tutto le vaccinazioni degli indecisi.
> ...


Ci rinuncio, hai ragione te.


----------



## cris (10 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> I costi di bollette e materie prime schizzano alle stelle e si protesta per la paura di fare una punturina....pazzesco.


Effettivamente,forse avrebbe piu senso una rivolta per quell’argomento


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> E' proprio lì che non ci capiamo, noi siamo certi che "domani non sarà un'altra questione" perchè riteniamo il green pass uno strumento di emergenza (che neanche dovrebbe esistere, tutti dovrebbero farsi il vaccino senza troppe menate, anzi ci doveva essere la coda per farlo il prima possibile, per quanto mi riguarda).
> 
> Tra complottisti (come vi definiamo noi) e pecoroni (come ci definite voi) non c'è possibilità di dialogo.



Mettere etichette alla gente è sbagliato, capita a tutti, me compreso anche se ci si sforza per quanto possibile di evitarlo, bisognerebbe cercare di andare oltre e soffermarsi a discutere solo di ciò che si legge e di cui si discute. Perché poi da li diventa un'escalation facile, e capire le ragioni è impossibile. Voglio dire, se tu pensi che io creda al microchip 5g e cazzate varie e sia complottista, fondamentalmente tutto quello che scrivo lo tarerai su quel pensiero.

Non voglio entrare in una nuova questione per allargare ulteriormente un dibattito che porterebbe via dal tema principale. Voglio solo soffermarmi su quanto scritto prima.

Se si scrive "se manifesti e non ottieni niente te ne torni a casa e basta" il tutto poi condito a fine post con parole come rifiuti umani, testuali parole, come si può dire che riguarda solo il green pass e non il tema della possibilità di protestare in se?

Visto che si ricorre sempre il tema delle bollette, domani 4 gatti protestano per le bollette. A protestare saranno sempre una minoranza di persone, la maggioranza non protesta mai. Non potranno mai ottenere niente con la loro protesta. Se ne devono tornare a casa i rifiuti umani?

Certi pensieri sono trasversali e non si possono applicare a convenienza eh, è proprio per questo che si accettano anche certe storture a volte, per il principio in se che è importante.


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mettere etichette alla gente è sbagliato, capita a tutti, me compreso anche se ci si sforza per quanto possibile di evitarlo, bisognerebbe cercare di andare oltre e soffermarsi a discutere solo di ciò che si legge e di cui si discute. Perché poi da li diventa un'escalation facile, e capire le ragioni è impossibile. Voglio dire, se tu pensi che io creda al microchip 5g e cazzate varie e sia complottista, fondamentalmente tutto quello che scrivo lo tarerai su quel pensiero.
> 
> Non voglio entrare in una nuova questione per allargare ulteriormente un dibattito che porterebbe via dal tema principale. Voglio solo soffermarmi su quanto scritto prima.
> 
> ...


Rifiuti umani non l'ho scritto io, non mi permetterei mai, ci mancherebbe 

Chi ha scritto quella frase sulla manifestazione intende che se fai una, dieci, cento manifestazioni pacifiche, scioperi, crei comunque dei disagi, e non ottieni nulla... A quel punto hai perso la battaglia, punto, stop. Non puoi imporre la tua opinione con la violenza, anche perchè rappresenti la minoranza. Io su questo sono completamente d'accordo.

I folli confronti con la situazione delle donne in Afganistan o dei partigiani contro l'occupazione nemica sono folli anche per questo: non solo sono temi che hanno un'importanza marginale rispetto a questo benedetto Green Pass, ma sono temi che interessano la maggioranza se non la totalità della popolazione.


----------



## enigmistic02 (10 Ottobre 2021)

La malizia di certi interventi è sconfortante, di una disonestà intellettuale fastidiosa a dire poco.

Una manifestazione di decine di migliaia di italiani (e stranieri) provenienti da ogni regione, colore e partito, di ogni estrazione sociale - con interventi di avvocati, medici, pubblici impiegati, privati, operai -, non "vaccinati" e "vaccinati" che si sono trovati in ogni piazza del paese, uniti per un unico interesse - che è e dovrebbe essere quello di tutti - sminuita e ricondotta all'operato di (a stare larghi) 50 facinorosi. 

Le mistificazioni mi mandano letteralmente in bestia. Meglio che smetta proprio di leggerle, certe discussioni.


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2021)

che diamine di risposta è "e allora le bollette ?"
il green pass a tutti i lavoratori è una farneticazione italiana inventata di sana piana che può essere eliminata in una riunione di mezza giornata e quindi protestare può portare pressione al legislatore, l'altro è un fenomeno internazionale dove l'Italia è una delle tante pedine e al massimo il governo può dare qualche bonus per calmierare le conseguenze ma non può in alcun modo governare il tema
sono due situazioni del tutto non paragonabili


----------



## Shmuk (10 Ottobre 2021)

La chiamarono Capital Hill.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> I costi di bollette e materie prime schizzano alle stelle e si protesta per la paura di fare una punturina....pazzesco.



E' un discorso già scritto millioni di volte, e, Cristo Santo, milioni di volte cassato per milioni di buone ragioni. Non ho capito perchè si impongono scale di valori assoluti in questa pseudosocietà civile che tutti devono osservare.

Se non aumentavano le bollette allora la manifestazione diventa improvvisamente opportuna?

Poi, pazzesco per cosa. 'Sta cosa di farsi punturine mi sembra che la prendete un po' sottogamba, eh. Detto da vaccinato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Rifiuti umani non l'ho scritto io, non mi permetterei mai, ci mancherebbe
> 
> Chi ha scritto quella frase sulla manifestazione intende che se fai una, dieci, cento manifestazioni pacifiche, scioperi, crei comunque dei disagi, e non ottieni nulla... A quel punto hai perso la battaglia, punto, stop. Non puoi imporre la tua opinione con la violenza, anche perchè rappresenti la minoranza. Io su questo sono completamente d'accordo.
> 
> I folli confronti con la situazione delle donne in Afganistan o dei partigiani contro l'occupazione nemica sono folli anche per questo: non solo sono temi che hanno un'importanza marginale rispetto a questo benedetto Green Pass, ma sono temi che interessano la maggioranza se non la totalità della popolazione.


I confronti non sono mai folli, servono per rendere in maniera evidente e chiara certi principi. Se sono follie certe analogie, lo è anche il continuo tirare fuori il fascismo che permea ormai il dibattito nella nostra società.
Alla fine è lo stesso principio, si evoca il fascismo come monito, proprio come chi evoca i partigiani come monito.

La battaglia poi non la si perde finché non ci si arrende alla fine.


Tra l'altro nella società umana a stabilire ciò che è giusto è chi vince e non ciò che è giusto in se, alla fine è tutto molto aleatorio. Partendo da questo presupposto chi lotta sempre e non accetta lo stato di cose ha probabilità non indifferenti di cambiare le cose in maniera a lui più congeniali in confronto a chi le accetta. Che poi siano cambiamenti giusti o sbagliati è un'altra questione ancora. Così come il tempo che ci vorrà per ottenerli.

Ciò che si può fare in questi casi o è venirsi incontro, o semplicemente farsi la guerra finché uno non perde realmente e annichilirlo. Questo però porta al problema che non sempre si potrà essere dalla parte dei vincitori e la guerra potrebbe pure essere perenne.

Uno dei motivi dei compromessi alla fine è proprio questo principio, si cerca di venirsi incontro non solo perché la guerra è logorante e controproducente, ma anche perché prima o poi potrei essere io la parte vista come folle e se non mostro un po' di apertura agli altri poi loro non l'avranno per me in futuro. E' qualcosa che stiamo perdendo negli anni questo, ed è pericoloso perché capita sempre che poi i ruoli si ribaltino, non è mai questione di se capita, ma di quando capita.


----------



## danjr (10 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> che diamine di risposta è "e allora le bollette ?"
> il green pass a tutti i lavoratori è una farneticazione italiana inventata di sana piana che può essere eliminata in una riunione di mezza giornata e quindi protestare può portare pressione al legislatore, l'altro è un fenomeno internazionale dove l'Italia è una delle tante pedine e al massimo il governo può dare qualche bonus per calmierare le conseguenze ma non può in alcun modo governare il tema
> sono due situazioni del tutto non paragonabili


Però i dati rispetto allo scorso anno sono migliori, io avevo detto che avrei valutato solo quest’assetto e quindi mi schiero dalla parte del vaccino (più che del green pass)…


----------



## LukeLike (10 Ottobre 2021)

Scusate la mia ignoranza, ma qual è la sostanziale differenza tra vaccino e green pass? Ho letto tutte le pagine di questo topic e mi è parso che la differenza non sfugga soltanto a me...


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Però i dati rispetto allo scorso anno sono migliori, io avevo detto che avrei valutato solo quest’assetto e quindi mi schiero dalla parte del vaccino (più che del green pass)…


le persone non scendono in piazza per non far acquistare più i vaccini al governo o per non far vaccinare chi lo desidera.
non ho mai sentito di bombe ai centri vaccinali o vaccinati pestati post vaccino oppure cacciati durante le code


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Scusate la mia ignoranza, ma qual è la sostanziale differenza tra vaccino e green pass? Ho letto tutte le pagine di questo topic e mi è parso che la differenza non sfugga soltanto a me...


il green pass si ottiene in tre modi:

1)vaccino e dura 12 mesi

2)guarigione dal covid e dura 6 mesi

3)tampone negativo certificato, di cui molecolare PCR da 72 ore e antigenico rapido da 48 ore dal prelievo


e poi, per un ristretto numero di persone, c'è l'esenzione nel senso che non possono vaccinarsi per problemi di salute che vale come un green pass sine die.

restano esclusi quelli vaccinati con vaccini non riconosciuti da EMA, magari perchè vivendo o lavorando all'estero, quindi ufficialmente non sono vaccinati e soprattutto viene sconsigliato di vaccinarsi ulteriormente a loro esplicita richiesta.
gente nel limbo della burocrazia e della geopolitica, una situazione indegna del continente nobel per la pace...


----------



## Dexter (10 Ottobre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Da notare che chi continua strenuamente a difendere un green pass che non ha senso di esistere, omette completamente la situazione nel resto d'Europa. Anche a domanda specifica, non si riceve una risposta. In Inghilterra, in Spagna, sono tutti degli idioti: i migliori siamo noi.


Continuo a quotarmi in attesa che qualcuno mi risponda se il covid agisce diversamente negli altri paesi. Non senza che mi venga spiegata anche l'utilita dell'inasprimento dell'obbligo GP con l'85% degli italiani coperto, percentuale superiore all'Inghilterra e alla stragrande maggioranza dei paesi del mondo. 
Riepilogo per i più distratti:
-Italia 85% over12 coperta
-Italia nella top3 dei paesi con percentuale più alta di popolazione coperta, superiore alla Germania e all'Inghilterra
-Italia unico paese in Europa ad estendere il GP a tutte le categorie

Non é il mio caso perché sono vaccinato doppia dose, ma volendo potrei andare a vedere il Real Madrid senza vaccino, con la semplice mascherina addosso. L'UE é un'Unione solo quando fa comodo, un po' come le centrali nucleari in Francia  se esplodesse un reattore sicuramente a Torino starebbero tutti alla grande no? Tanto sono in Francia


----------



## Dexter (10 Ottobre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Continuo a quotarmi in attesa che qualcuno mi risponda se il covid agisce diversamente negli altri paesi. Non senza che mi venga spiegata anche l'utilita dell'inasprimento dell'obbligo GP con l'85% degli italiani coperto, percentuale superiore all'Inghilterra e alla stragrande maggioranza dei paesi del mondo.
> Riepilogo per i più distratti:
> -Italia 85% over12 coperta
> -Italia nella top3 dei paesi con percentuale più alta di popolazione coperta, superiore alla Germania e all'Inghilterra
> ...


Mi aspetto una risposta scientifica che dimostri che in Italia, per sconfiggere la pandemia, é necessario agire in questa maniera. Senza che venga tirato in mezzo il fascismo o il vostro sogno erotico Letta. Voglio numeri, dati. 
É un'emergenza SANITARIA, giusto? Ecco, parliamo del covid. Gli ospedali sono vuoti e l'85% é coperto, partiamo da qui. Poi si possono fare considerazioni sui ******* che spaccano le vetrine, altrimenti troppo facile stare dalla parte della ragione


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Continuo a quotarmi in attesa che qualcuno mi risponda se il covid agisce diversamente negli altri paesi. Non senza che mi venga spiegata anche l'utilita dell'inasprimento dell'obbligo GP con l'85% degli italiani coperto, percentuale superiore all'Inghilterra e alla stragrande maggioranza dei paesi del mondo.
> Riepilogo per i più distratti:
> -Italia 85% over12 coperta
> -Italia nella top3 dei paesi con percentuale più alta di popolazione coperta, superiore alla Germania e all'Inghilterra
> ...



Ti hanno già risposto: perché stavolta siamo noi a dettare le leggi, e si spera che gli altri ci emulino.

Non succederà, come non è successo con le rotelle ai banchi e i vairologi sul red carpet a Venezia, forse perché si vogliono un po' più bene e il cervello ce l'hanno bello funzionante.

Non solo siamo stati il primo paese ad essere duramente colpito, sia in tempistica, che in quantità, che in repressione, siamo anche quello che ne uscirà più tardi. Ma nessuno si chiede il perchè.


----------



## danjr (10 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Scusate la mia ignoranza, ma qual è la sostanziale differenza tra vaccino e green pass? Ho letto tutte le pagine di questo topic e mi è parso che la differenza non sfugga soltanto a me...


Secondo alcuni Il green pass sarebbe un modo un po’ subdolo per avere una vaccinazione obbligatoria mascherata, così che il governo non si assuma la diretta responsabilità della vaccinazione, perché lascia aperta la possibilità di avere il green pass tramite una serie infinita di tamponi (a pagamento).
l’obbligo vaccinale a mio avviso sarebbe una assunzione di responsabilità da parte dello stato, altrimenti dovrebbe permettere tamponi gratis per non discriminare altri lavorati.
personalmente sono a favore dell’obbligo vaccinale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Continuo a quotarmi in attesa che qualcuno mi risponda se il covid agisce diversamente negli altri paesi. Non senza che mi venga spiegata anche l'utilita dell'inasprimento dell'obbligo GP con l'85% degli italiani coperto, percentuale superiore all'Inghilterra e alla stragrande maggioranza dei paesi del mondo.
> Riepilogo per i più distratti:
> -Italia 85% over12 coperta
> -Italia nella top3 dei paesi con percentuale più alta di popolazione coperta, superiore alla Germania e all'Inghilterra
> ...



Dexter,nessuno ti risponderà,dormi pure tranquillo 
Pensa che oggi l'asino Letta ha dichiarato che bisogna insistere con il greencazz e che l'obbligo vaccinale è l'extrema ratio.
Quindi ti fa capire che continueranno ad andare avanti ad oltranza.

Non gli basta aver raggiunto l'85% della popolazione over12 vaccinata,no,vogliono sentirsi dire proprio "bravi- bravi" in coro dall'ad di pfizer.

Gli altri paesi avevano previsto un target del 70% di vaccinati per riaprire e togliere le limitazioni anti-covid.
hanno raggiunto questo dato e hanno mantenuto la parola : via quasi tutte le restrizioni.
Anche noi avevamo il target del 70%,poi aumentato a 75,poi aumentato ad 80. Ora siamo arrivati all'85% e ancora non gli basta.

Penso che abbiano bisogno di una lezione da parte del popolo.
Di quelle faccia a faccia,posso dirlo o passo anche io come fascista ?


----------



## Dexter (10 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti hanno già risposto: perché stavolta siamo noi a dettare le leggi, e si spera che gli altri ci emulino.


Ma non é una risposta, e soprattutto da te non vale  rimango in trepidante attesa. Non essendoci una risposta SCIENTIFICA, SANITARIA, immagino si finisca per parlare della vetrina di H&M distrutta dall' esaltato di turno.


----------



## Dexter (10 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dexter,nessuno ti risponderà,dormi pure tranquillo
> Pensa che oggi l'asino Letta ha dichiarato che bisogna insistere con il greencazz e che l'obbligo vaccinale è l'extrema ratio.
> Quindi ti fa capire che continueranno ad andare avanti ad oltranza.


Hai centrato il punto. Il CapoPD dice che é giusto così? Allora é giusto. Che il Covid sia una malattia e che l'emergenza sia SANITARIA e dunque valutabile SOLO con dati e numeri alla mano non é importante: l'essenziale é continuare ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi per dare contro a Salveneee, Meloni e fascisti vari. 
Ti immagini che dramma sia per queste persone, ad esempio, ammettere che Salvini per una volta ha ragione? Ce la vedi questa gente che, obiettivamente, ammette "ok, l'85% é coperto, gli ospedali sono vuoti, le varianti per ora non spaventano, forse il GP per tutti é esagerato e quindi HA RAGIONE il contadinotto veneto" ? Bene sottolineare che il mio é un esempio: non voto da 15 anni e Salvini per quanto mi riguarda é patetico e fa finta opposizione. Prima che qualcuno mi dia del faccetta nera. Ma le persone ormai lottano per il proprio partitino, e le loro idee riguardo la pandemia sono strettamente correlate a cosa votano, con la ragione e l'obiettività che vanno a farsi benedire.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il green pass è un modo un po’ subdolo per avere una vaccinazione obbligatoria mascherata, così che il governo non si assuma la diretta responsabilità della vaccinazione, perché lascia aperta la possibilità di avere il green pass tramite una serie infinita di tamponi (a pagamento).
> l’obbligo vaccinale a mio avviso sarebbe una assunzione di responsabilità da parte dello stato, altrimenti dovrebbe permettere tamponi gratis per non discriminare altri lavorati.
> personalmente sono a favore dell’obbligo vaccinale.



Ah, allora ci siamo arrivati. Alla buon'ora.

Sarà un anno che viene implorato di mettere l'obbligo, pure da gente complottista come me. Quindi c'è qualcosa che non torna.

Come mai anche i complottisti riconoscono che ci vuole l'obbligo? Allora non siamo tutti fascisti/5Gisti.

L'avrò scritto miliardi di volte, se il governo operava con competenza, i vostri cari nemici novaxxisti sarebbero stati sì e no un centinaio di persone in tutta la nazione. E' ovvio che dopo due anni di menghiate la gente comincia a sviluppare dubbi su cosa viene fatto. Tu ci entreresti in un ristorante maleodorante e dove vedi casino? Forse tu sì, altri no. Magari mangi bene, ma l'aspetto esteriore non è dei migliori, e quindi non critichiamo se qualcuno non se la sente, perché è sacrosanto. Se poi qualcuno ti costringe ad entrarci, allora scatta il nervo.

La gente è stufa di farsi prendere per il culo da questa condotta criminale del governo, dove si vedono oscenità non riscontrabili in nessun paese dell'universo conosciuto, tipo i vairologi superstar con la scorta che hanno detto tutto e il contrario di tutto. Molto semplicemente. Dovevano comportarsi meglio tutti, quello che sta succedendo è solo causa loro, non tiriamo in ballo demenzialità come il fascismo. Con un sistema dirigente fatto di gente sana di mente, chiunque non avrebbe avuto problemi a farsi il vaccino anche con un obbligo, perchè avrebbero saputo che c'è gente seria che ha preso una decisione sensata.

Ma questa semplice cosa non la si vuole ascoltare, nemmeno con una pistola puntata alla tempia.


----------



## Dexter (10 Ottobre 2021)

Questo topic é l esempio perfetto di ciò che voglio dire. Si dovrebbe discutere del perché decine di migliaia di persone hanno manifestato, e inevitabilmente si dovrebbe ragionare sull' effettiva utilità del "nuovo" GreenPass, basandosi sui numeri, sulla pandemia, sul covid, sui pipistrelli, su quello che fanno negli altri Stati. Invece é tutto finito in caciara sul fascismo, i manifestanti sono tutti di destra ed evviva le Sardine. Del covid non c é più traccia, anche perché é effettivamente così  politica politica politica...io guardo l'85% , guardo gli ospedali, guardo gli altri paesi, e penso che bisogna essere davvero limitati mentalmente per pretendere che il 100% della popolazione si vaccini, ma soprattutto che abbia davvero un'utilità il 100%.


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Hai centrato il punto. Il CapoPD dice che é giusto così? Allora é giusto. Che il Covid sia una malattia e che l'emergenza sia SANITARIA e dunque valutabile SOLO con dati e numeri alla mano non é importante: l'essenziale é continuare ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi per dare contro a Salveneee, Meloni e fascisti vari.
> Ti immagini che dramma sia per queste persone, ad esempio, ammettere che Salvini per una volta ha ragione? Ce la vedi questa gente che, obiettivamente, ammette "ok, l'85% é coperto, gli ospedali sono vuoti, le varianti per ora non spaventano, forse il GP per tutti é esagerato e quindi HA RAGIONE il contadinotto veneto" ? Bene sottolineare che il mio é un esempio: non voto da 15 anni e Salvini per quanto mi riguarda é patetico e fa finta opposizione. Prima che qualcuno mi dia del faccetta nera. Ma le persone ormai lottano per il proprio partitino, e le loro idee riguardo la pandemia sono strettamente correlate a cosa votano, con la ragione e l'obiettività che vanno a farsi benedire.


Se ti fa piacere non voto da prima di te ed il PD (e peggio ancora il 4 stalle) mi fa schifo, tranquillo. Semplicemente chi non ha strumenti per comprendere, come il contadinotto Veneto, non può pretendere di prendere decisioni per la collettività, anche se ha tutto il diritto di dire la sua.

Ah, dimenticavo. La Danimarca la linea dura ľha già applicata ed adesso ľha tolta. I dipendenti pubblici in molti settori sono già stati obbligato al green pass, non si capisce perché o contadinotti veneti e gli operai di Fiuggi non devono subire lo stesso trattamento. Infine, che l'85 sia coperto è una sciocchezza.


----------



## Dexter (10 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Se ti fa piacere non voto da prima di te ed il PD (e peggio ancora il 4 stalle) mi fa schifo, tranquillo. Semplicemente chi non ha strumenti per comprendere, come il contadinotto Veneto, non può pretendere di prendere decisioni per la collettività, anche se ha tutto il diritto di dire la sua.
> 
> Ah, dimenticavo. La Danimarca la linea dura ľha già applicata ed adesso ľha tolta. I dipendenti pubblici in molti settori sono già stati obbligato al green pass, non si capisce perché o contadinotti veneti e gli operai di Fiuggi non devono subire lo stesso trattamento. Infine, che l'85 sia coperto è una sciocchezza.


Ah, é una sciocchezza  passameli tu i dati reali allora, io li prendo dall'ISS. L'esempio della Danimarca, paese grande meno della Lombardia e con la metà della popolazione Lombarda, é fuorviante e lo scrivi tu stesso il perché, contraddicendoti: sono stati obbligati dipendenti pubblici, come in Italia Professori e Operatori sanitari, e non mi pare che la manifestazione riguardi queste categorie. I contadini e gli operai non sono dipendenti pubblici. Attendo trepidante anche un'analisi su Inghilterra e Germania, oltre all'evidenza statistica che contesti

Non ultimo, mi piacerebbe una spiegazione SCIENTIFICA sull'utilita della vaccinazione al 100% della popolazione.

Sto ancora cercando un senso a quello che hai scritto. Fai l esempio di uno stato che ha levato ogni restrizione, sto crepando dal ridere.


----------



## numero 3 (10 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Effettivamente,forse avrebbe piu senso una rivolta per quell’argomento


Vediamo se riesco ha farvi capire il mioragionamento...
Se io guadagno un fantastiliardo al giorno e ho solo una lampadina e un fornello a gas me ne sbatto degli aumenti...Ragionamento in eccesso per dire che non guadagnamo tutti allo stesso modo e viviamo tutti nello stesso modo..
A me per dire dell'aumento della benzina frega zero uso solo i mezzi e la macchina solo per fare spesa. 
Invece la punturina VOLONTARIA non cambierà il mio stile di vita nell'immediato perché dovrò usare mascherina, green pass oltre a limitazioni continue, oltre che magari avrò lievi effetti collaterali nel tempo, o la mia progenie impazzira' e diventerà juventina o interista.


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Le due cose non sono in contrasto: un'opinione può benissimo essere anche un reato se lo Stato lo impone entro i confini dove, con la forza, esercita il controllo. Ma non è lo Stato a decidere cos'è un'opinione, anche perché basterebbe oltrepassare il confine e magicamente il "reato" diventa solo "opinione". Quindi quello stato non consente appieno di esercitare la libertà di opinione, piaccia o non piaccia, condivisibile o meno, aforismi di ex presidenti socialisti o meno.


Quindi le consentiamo o no le trasmissioni che inneggiano alla pedofilia?


----------



## numero 3 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il green pass si ottiene in tre modi:
> 
> 1)vaccino e dura 12 mesi
> 
> ...


Ecco dimenticavo....paradossale che un abitante di San Marino o della Russia vaccinato con Sputnik non venga riconosciuto in alcune parti del mondo .Infatti geneticamente SanMarinesi e Russi sono diversi dal resto del genere umano. 
Ma come fate a non vedere certe cose.?.come fate a non capire che è tutto un colossale Bluff.?..


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

@Dexter Anch'io crepo dal ridere, non ti credere! Dal punto di vista sociale questo topic è molto istruttivo e capisco molte cose. 

Prima dose non significa essere coperto. Lo sai vero? Il vaccino copre dal contagio al 77 per cento i doppia dose. Che è esattamente il motivo per cui siamo purtroppo obbligati a mettere la mascherina al chiuso. La Delta purtroppo ha aumentato la contagiositá, per cui è molto probabile che i non vaccinati se lo prenderanno tutti. E se sono tanti, indovina? Ci chiuderanno dentro di nuovo perché le terapie intensive sempre quelle sono. 

La Danimarca ha tolto le restrizioni DOPO aver applicato la linea dura. Che è esattamente quello che mi aspetto dai nostri decisori, al contrario tuo che pensi che vogliano tenerci in questa situazione fino al 2050  

Infine tema obbligo vaccinale: il problema dei costituzionalisti (non di laureati all'università della vita) è che non esiste obbligo senza sanzione. E che sanzione vuoi dare, il TSO?


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Infine tema obbligo vaccinale: il problema dei costituzionalisti (non di laureati all'università della vita) è che non esiste obbligo senza sanzione. E che sanzione vuoi dare, il TSO?


non è solo quello, ma anche il fatto di dover ripetere la vaccinazione.
ogni quattro mesi dovresti obbligare decine di milioni di persone a vaccinarsi, sembra chiaro sia un'impresa titanica ai limiti di un film di fantascienza.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (10 Ottobre 2021)

La cosa veramente scandalosa è che ancora si parli di Covid.


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è solo quello, ma anche il fatto di dover ripetere la vaccinazione.
> ogni quattro mesi dovresti obbligare decine di milioni di persone a vaccinarsi, sembra chiaro sia un'impresa titanica ai limiti di un film di fantascienza.


Vero.

Comunque sembra che a me faccia piacere tutta sta situazione...quando ne ho le scatole più piene di voi, fidatevi... Pagherei di tasca mia per farla finita con sto virus.


----------

